# NF General Request Thread V9



## Bontakun (Dec 9, 2014)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules*​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. *Don't request the same thing here and in one of the shops. *
5. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I'm not sure what you meant with "make these smaller", so I _literally_ just made them smaller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ova 


Vengeance said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> The other two how much smaller exactly?



these are great. small like the ones Rob posted :3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

150x200 with same border pls


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2014)

transparent sig pls


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy shit I just realized that it's a person licking a toilet 

Wasn't even paying attention when making transparent. 

And Stunna, your border-requests are once again too powerful for me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Can I see one from you with no border?


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

My abilities are within that range :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks. 

Can I get one the same size tho?


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

What do you mean?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

One where Sora is the same size as he is in the stock. Uncropped.


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah, ok. 

Without any resizing, 



With slight resizing,


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

Good, good


----------



## Rima (Dec 9, 2014)

I truly appreciate your efforts, Shippofox, but I would really like a border similar to this one. 



150 x 200 ava with border the same as the one above.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Rima said:


> I truly appreciate your efforts, Shippofox, but I would really like a border similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 200 ava with border the same as the one above.



There ya go. Also deleted 4 frames to keep it under the limit.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

subbing, sorry for teh spam


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

150x200 pls, one without border, one with the dotted as seen above :33


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, one without border, one with the dotted as seen above :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> subbing, sorry for teh spam




New thread, so same.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls






Edit: Ups, too late.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks...now I'm 24'd.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 9, 2014)

The stocks are actually a bit small to really make a good set out of it. Do you have bigger stocks?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 10, 2014)

i want a set basically
(2:26 and 2:30) avi of 150 x 200 
(2:46 and 2:48) the sig pls - senior size
[YOUTUBE]DSBUM6NHHAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











150x200


----------



## Magician (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








All 175 x 250 with the first two having some enhancing effects please?


----------



## Magician (Dec 10, 2014)

Trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2014)

Gotta spread. 

Thank you, YM.


----------



## Amol (Dec 11, 2014)

I request a senior member avatar of King Bradley/Wrath from FMA. A badass one.
I don't have stock though.
Would rep two times for the efforts


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 11, 2014)

Amol said:


> I request a senior member avatar of King Bradley/Wrath from FMA. A badass one.
> I don't have stock though.
> Would rep two times for the efforts


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2014)

150x200 avatar pls


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 11, 2014)

Toilet said:


> 150x200 avatar pls


----------



## Hamtaro (Dec 11, 2014)

150x200 ava pls :33


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 11, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> 150x200 ava pls :33


----------



## Hamtaro (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 11, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> The image file size is too big




I'm sorry, didn't saw that. . Had to crop out some frames, hope it's still okay.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 11, 2014)

Can I get a cute avatar/sig out of this : 

thaaanksss


----------



## Remyx (Dec 11, 2014)

Reiji said:


> The stocks are actually a bit small to really make a good set out of it. Do you have bigger stocks?



No. Those are big enough.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 11, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get a cute avatar/sig out of this :
> 
> thaaanksss




Made those two versions. Hope you like them. Otherwise tell me your wishes. :3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



deleted 4 frames.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks; caught me 24'd again.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 12, 2014)

Remyx said:


> What is it about small stocks that makes it so hard to modify them?




Keep in mind, that I only speak for myself, since you asked me:

1. Imo the stock for the avy has a bad quality. That's what I can make out of it:



2. A sig has around 500 x 300 pixels. Your stock has 200 x 109, so how I am supposed to make a sig out of it as a Non-GFXer?

Or more precisly What do you want me to do?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 12, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> i want a set basically
> (2:26 and 2:30) avi of 150 x 200
> (2:46 and 2:48) the sig pls - senior size
> [YOUTUBE]DSBUM6NHHAI[/YOUTUBE]



don't forget my request!


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 12, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> don't forget my request!




Danni, I guess you want gifs from those scenes, don't you?

That would be too high for my skill level, I'm sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 12, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Danni, I guess you want gifs from those scenes, don't you?
> 
> That would be too high for my skill level, I'm sorry.



yes, i do
ohhh i see. 

is there anybody who can make gifs?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> yes, i do
> ohhh i see.
> 
> is there anybody who can make gifs?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 12, 2014)

thank you boo boo


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Made those two versions. Hope you like them. Otherwise tell me your wishes. :3



Aaaaah thank you!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this too pls


----------



## Akatora (Dec 12, 2014)

Was hoping someone here could turn this into a nice looking signature or color page


----------



## Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

Played around with some stuff.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2014)

Could someone make a trans of this to stay only with the stamp of the shirt please?

Thank you so much and i'll rep.:3


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2014)

some really nice Rukia with her short hairstyle avatars 175x250???


----------



## Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

Rinoa said:


> Could someone make a trans of this to stay only with the stamp of the shirt please?
> 
> Thank you so much and i'll rep.:3


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much but i need without the shirt as well, just the stamp (the text and buttons) , it's possible? I'll rep.
Reps and thank you so much anyway and sorry for not being clearer.


----------



## Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

starr said:


> some really nice Rukia with her short hairstyle avatars 175x250???


----------



## Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

Rinoa said:


> Thank you so much but i need without the shirt as well, just the stamp (the text and buttons) , it's possible? I'll rep.
> Reps and thank you so much anyway and sorry for not being clearer.



Oh, sorry about that. Read your request wrong.

I'll let someone else handle that though, I'm not too good with transparencies besides really really basic stuff.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 13, 2014)

Leave it to me.

I'll take off a shirt for Rinoa any time


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 13, 2014)

Less border:


More border:


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2014)

Can I get an avi out of this


150x200


----------



## Akatora (Dec 13, 2014)

Magician said:


> Played around with some stuff.



thanks, works for a sig now, was wondering if you could make the crossing blue beams of light at the lower right go away?
Mainly the horizontal line? I don't mind the beams comming from above, but a horizontal one is prefered left out


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get an avi out of this
> 
> 
> 150x200


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot yo 

+rep


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2014)

Say given the nature of the stock idk what can be done here. But could I get some sigs or avis from these pics with some effects.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Say given the nature of the stock idk what can be done here. But could I get some sigs or avis from these pics with some effects.




Played a bit around, hope you like them. Made the last one transparent.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Reiji, I did like them


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

150x200


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200


----------



## Arcana (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 13, 2014)

Bontakun said:


> Leave it to me.
> 
> I'll take off a shirt for Rinoa any time


This is the part where someone puts the music playing hahah


Bontakun said:


> Less border:
> 
> 
> More border:


Thank you Bonta, looks great.
Need to spread.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Dec 14, 2014)

Can someone color enhance this for me?

I suck at color enhancing.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 14, 2014)

Kazuhiro said:


> Can someone color enhance this for me?
> 
> I suck at color enhancing.




Like this?


----------



## Kazuhiro (Dec 14, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Like this?



That works.  Thanks! :33:


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

who will even have the time for this  



avies please: 





special request: 



I just want the girl in the middle and please remove the ''hot body hot body'' letters lol 



please and thanks


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2014)

Here we are,


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm so moist rn  thanks Rob 


will rep you again when I can :fly


----------



## trance (Dec 14, 2014)

175 x 250 avas of Satsuki please? Preferably supremely high quality ones.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2014)

Reiji about to solo the fuck out of me, but hey,


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 14, 2014)

^ What? No. I'm bad, so bad, shall I stop, I can stop. 



Trance said:


> 175 x 250 avas of Satsuki please? Preferably supremely high quality ones.






God dammit, give me your ava size.


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2014)

resize 150x200


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2014)

starr said:


> resize 150x200


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

starr said:


> resize 150x200


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Can someone make these into good 150 X 200 ava's?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 15, 2014)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks man   .


----------



## Zeno (Dec 15, 2014)

Something good with Juha Bach or Tensa Juha Bach.


----------



## Magician (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Dec 15, 2014)

can someone get rid of the background in this.

And make me an avy out of this with a skinny black border.:33


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background in this.
> 
> And make me an avy out of this with a skinny black border.:33


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 15, 2014)

150x200 avatars of these, make them colorful.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks,already rep'd you.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 15, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> 150x200 avatars of these, make them colorful.




Like this?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 15, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Like this?



thanks. i'll rep and cred in a bit.


----------



## Sima (Dec 15, 2014)

Can I have 150x200 avatars of Stocking from Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt?


----------



## Magician (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2014)

175 x 250 please?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2014)

Could you center Ryuko slightly more?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

How's this one?


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2014)

Bit too much of of a close up. 

Sorry for being picky btw.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

No, it's fine; first day making gifs, sorry. 

How about the one I edited in? If that one's unsatisfactory, I'm tapped out. You'll have to wait for a pro.


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2014)

This one is perfect actually. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 16, 2014)

150x200 of my ava pls


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 16, 2014)

Battousai said:


> 150x200 of my ava pls






Can add borders, if you wish.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 16, 2014)

Battousai said:


> 150x200 of my ava pls


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 16, 2014)

Same cut of my current ava if possible. gonna rep you both, ty


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 16, 2014)

Battousai said:


> Same cut of my current ava if possible. gonna rep you both, ty


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you vengeance. need to spread


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 16, 2014)

Hellsing/ Sakura 150X200 avatars?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Hellsing/ Sakura 150X200 avatars?



Can't seem to find any stock. If you find some/one image(s), I can make it into something.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 16, 2014)

Electra said:


> Can't seem to find any stock. If you find some/one image(s), I can make it into something.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


>


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 16, 2014)

^Thanks 'Lectra


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 17, 2014)

Avatar of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight with a santa hat? Please.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Avatar of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight with a santa hat? Please.




Christmas theme...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 17, 2014)

some1 put a dotted border round my avi


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> some1 put a dotted border round my avi




Dat ava man.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Hellsing/ Sakura 150X200 avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


>



Thanks alot


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 17, 2014)

GIF avatar. 150*200.

02:08-02:11


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> GIF avatar. 150*200.
> 
> 02:08-02:11




Hey Sherlock, recently someone asked for a gif here too, and no one could help, so I'd recommend you one of our amazing gif shops. :3


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 17, 2014)

Well then. Thanks.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Christmas theme...



Thanks! Have to spread.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2014)

avy of that the size of my current avy? add something cool if you like : ).


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 18, 2014)

Raiden said:


> avy of that the size of my current avy? add something cool if you like : ).


----------



## Reyes (Dec 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Can someone make these look better and resize them?


----------



## Lance (Dec 18, 2014)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you are.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2014)

Could someone resize this and make a set of it?

Put a black straight border on the sig.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 18, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Could someone resize this and make a set of it?
> 
> Put a black straight border on the sig.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Could I get some Avis out of these.



Senior size, will rep.

___

Also I know the stock is big but could I get an avi or Sig from this


----------



## Rima (Dec 19, 2014)

KorraSami avatars please. Will rep twice. 
Dotted border. :33


----------



## Magician (Dec 19, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Could I get some Avis out of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Dec 19, 2014)

Rima said:


> KorraSami avatars please. Will rep twice.
> Dotted border. :33


----------



## Veggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Magician said:


>



Thanks a lot Magician 


Damn I gotta spread, I'll get you later.


----------



## Rima (Dec 19, 2014)

Magician said:


>



Thank you! 

Have to spread.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 19, 2014)

requesting santa hat for the ava 

please do


----------



## Veggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Yo can I get an Ava from this stock as well


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Yo can I get an Ava from this stock as well


----------



## Veggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot Reiji


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

Rosi said:


> requesting santa hat for the ava
> 
> please do




Okay like this?


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2014)

150 x 200 Gou Matsuoka avatars? <3


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

Sima said:


> 150 x 200 Gou Matsuoka avatars? <3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

can i have an avy the size of my current one. please feel free to play with it as you like.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2014)

Raiden said:


> can i have an avy the size of my current one. please feel free to play with it as you like.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

tyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2014)

can someone make this into an avy with a skinny black border. Just around the white fluffy fringe of his hood though.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone make this into an avy with a skinny black border. Just around the white fluffy fringe of his hood though.





Like this or different focus?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2014)

No,this is good. Thank you.:3

*reps*


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2014)

Can I get a bunch of Luffy sets. About three please.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can I get this as an avi and as a transparent signature?
Thank you


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi and as a transparent signature?
> Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you so much, just one small question, can I see how the avi would look if it wasn't transparent?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Thank you so much, just one small question, can I see how the avi would look if it wasn't transparent?




Here you go:


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have to spread, but I will be back to rep you. I'm sorry and thank you again


----------



## Remyx (Dec 22, 2014)

Any way anyone can remove text?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2014)

I desire an avatar (preferably brighter if possible).


----------



## Magician (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_t2TzJOyops[/YOUTUBE]
I need someone to make me a gif sig of this. Any height is good so long as the width is 500 or close to it. no border needed.
0:27-0:43


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 22, 2014)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Revy mah man, I'd recommend you to visit Oreo's or Stelios' shop. They're our experts in doing gifs, since the workers here can't really do that.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2014)

ah,I see,thanks for pointing me in the rite direction then.:33


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any way anyone can remove text?



Here you go man, the text is all gone,


----------



## Reyes (Dec 23, 2014)

Can someone make me a ava from this img, have the ava be the Ed or Al part, I wan to see which I like better.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Can someone make me a ava from this img, have the ava be the Ed or Al part, I wan to see which I like better.




How about these versions?


----------



## Krippy (Dec 23, 2014)

someone shop a santa hat onto my ava pls

also can you put it on these two avas:


----------



## Mochi (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey, can someone do me a 175 x 250 avatar from each picture? No borders, maybe just highlight the colors or something, idc whatever looks good~


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 23, 2014)

Orochimaru 150X200 avys?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2014)

Would someone be able to crop & size this image  to the maximum senior members sizes?

Extreme right endpoint to be about 2 pixels to the right of Scott Bakula's Hand.
Extreme left endpoint to be halfway on Gibbs's right shoulder.

Will rep whoever does so.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Would someone be able to crop & size this image  to the maximum senior members sizes?
> 
> Extreme right endpoint to be about 2 pixels to the right of Scott Bakula's Hand.
> Extreme left endpoint to be halfway on Gibbs's right shoulder.
> ...




Did I get the right ends?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Hey, can someone do me a 175 x 250 avatar from each picture? No borders, maybe just highlight the colors or something, idc whatever looks good~


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Orochimaru 150X200 avys?


----------



## Veggie (Dec 23, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avi please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Rei-chan


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avi please.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks mang


----------



## Mochi (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you very much, but I asked for 175 x 250


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Thank you very much, but I asked for 175 x 250




I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 23, 2014)

Awww it's ok 

Thank you, they look great


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2014)

150x200


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2014)

Can I get one Urouge set please? 

here is the stock:




And any random Sasuke x Sakura set I would be thankful for.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 23, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200




had to delete some frames for this one


----------



## zoro (Dec 23, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200







Flow said:


> Can I get one Urouge set please?
> 
> 
> 
> And any random Sasuke x Sakura set I would be thankful for.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2014)

Shiki you're the best.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2014)

sankyu                       .


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you Reiji!


----------



## Veggie (Dec 24, 2014)

Can I get some sort of Christmas decoration/effect for this please.


----------



## Remyx (Dec 24, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any way anyone can remove text?



Please.................


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2014)

10th doctor please, thanks. :3


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Please.................



I may be able to remove the top text but the lower text would take quite awhile and even then it may not look great, real life pics where you have to remove text over hair is real annoying.


----------



## Remyx (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll take that if that's all you can do.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

Remyx said:


> I'll take that if that's all you can do.



Uhh, it's really low res and I tried but I'm not skillful enough to do it any better I'm afraid. (I'm only used to redrawing/removing stuff on anime)so it doesn't look great. Maybe /wg/ can help you but it's quite low res for there.

Sorry.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Misuzu (Dec 24, 2014)

150x150 avatars pls and if possible on the first gif without the text above thanks


----------



## Remyx (Dec 24, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> Uhh, it's really low res and I tried but I'm not skillful enough to do it any better I'm afraid. (I'm only used to redrawing/removing stuff on anime)so it doesn't look great. Maybe /wg/ can help you but it's quite low res for there.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm happy with this, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 24, 2014)

Misuzu said:


> 150x150 avatars pls and if possible on the first gif without the text above thanks






Tell me, if the gifs' file size is too big.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 24, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> 10th doctor please, thanks. :3




This guy?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2014)

Reiji said:


> This guy?



YES!

Can you add borders too please?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 25, 2014)

Subbing      .


----------



## Misuzu (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you so much! @Reiji


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 25, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> YES!
> 
> Can you add borders too please?




Sure. Simple borders like those? Or any other wishes?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 25, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get some sort of Christmas decoration/effect for this please.




I'm so sorry, I tried it. But I'm too bad for it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Reiji!


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2014)

two avatars please dev


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 25, 2014)

suga said:


> two avatars please dev





Sorry had to remove quite a few frames from the first one.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2014)

no worries, they look great  thanksu


----------



## Sima (Dec 26, 2014)

Hiro'omi Nase avatars, 150 x 200


----------



## Veggie (Dec 26, 2014)

@ Reiji
Is cool I got me a Xmas set now 

Hey can I get a 150x200 avi from this gif, just Lucy please.


----------



## Magician (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot Magician


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any Daenerys Targaryen gif avis?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2014)

Can I get these two images together as one continuous signature?





Possibly smaller so I can have one or two lines of text in my signature.


----------



## Arcana (Dec 27, 2014)

Sima said:


> Hiro'omi Nase avatars, 150 x 200


 


Khaleesi said:


> Does anyone have any Daenerys Targaryen gif avis?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 27, 2014)

Arcana said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## Magician (Dec 27, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Can I get these two images together as one continuous signature?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone got some stock of Sanji that's colourful and looks like what he actually looks like?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Anyone got some stock of Sanji that's colourful and looks like what he actually looks like?




I was wondering about your request, 'cause why shouldn't he look like what he actually looks like.

But now I know what you mean.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

There's a lot of stock I find of him that would otherwise look good but they ruin his face by making him not look like he does in the manga.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, I saw that. What the fuck, never had this problem with a character. 

So maybe using stocks/screens directly from the anime? Even though they usually don't have a good quality.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking for "The Last Of Us" sets. Even dimensions for the avatars if possible.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 27, 2014)

can I get an avatar. 1:44-1:50


----------



## Suit (Dec 27, 2014)

If anyone has the time, I'd like to see some potential Zebra, Starjun, and Midora sets. Toriko fanart is in low supply, so I've decided to ask here.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

Disorder said:


> Looking for "The Last Of Us" sets. Even dimensions for the avatars if possible.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> can I get an avatar. 1:44-1:50




Since the workers here can't do gifs from videos, I'd recommend you one of our amazing gif shops:

Oreo's: 

Selios':


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2014)

Requesting advice:  How do I make  file size smaller?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Requesting advice:  How do I make  file size smaller?




You have to delete frames to make the file size smaller.

Can do it for you, if you tell me how small you need it.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 27, 2014)

You can also lower the amount of colours used in it too.

edit: or obviously make the actual image smaller in resolution.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2014)

If possible could I get  a cool Dean Ambrose or  Clint eastwood western set?


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2014)

150x200



^her mouth only plz


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200
> 
> 
> 
> ^her mouth only plz





God she is gorgeous.


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2014)

:< oh Gio


----------



## Magician (Dec 27, 2014)

edit: ninja'd.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

When you said mouth that's what you wanted right?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

^ Who's that?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

Who's what?

Dude in my avi?

Arima Kishou of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 27, 2014)

No, I meant who's the gorgeous girl on the gifs?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh.

Rize Kamishiro of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)

Can I have this 150x200?

And if it's possible, I want two more versions, one slowed down to half the speed while the other slowed down to 1/3 of the speed.

Thanks.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 28, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Can I have this 150x200?
> 
> And if it's possible, I want two more versions, one slowed down to half the speed while the other slowed down to 1/3 of the speed.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you, they're nice.
But if it's no bother, can you do another one? I want this one's speed to be in between the first two, slower than the first and faster than the second.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 28, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Thank you, they're nice.
> But if it's no bother, can you do another one? I want this one's speed to be in between the first two, slower than the first and faster than the second.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)

It's perfect. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2014)

Magician said:


> edit: ninja'd.


thank you! still repping ya


Giorno said:


> When you said mouth that's what you wanted right?



yes :33


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2014)

some gifs of the children in eva 3.33? ava form 150x200?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any Kazuya sets? 

And this might be a long shot but I'm also looking for sets of Chris Jericho during his stint as a heel between 2008-2011.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone mind making this into a set for me. 

Nothing special, just need it resized and a black border.


----------



## Rima (Dec 28, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Someone mind making this into a set for me.
> 
> Nothing special, just need it resized and a black border.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Nim (Dec 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uNwiVoNPHi0[/YOUTUBE]

Is it possible for someone to make me a gif out of the *0:54-0:58* timeframe (the camera guy)? It doesn't need to be avatar size or anything, I could resize myself. Pretty pretty pls


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 29, 2014)

someone get rid of the backgrounds in these.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2014)

Can someone please remove frames so this is only 1MB?


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Can someone please remove frames so this is only 1MB?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks,magi.:3 *reps*


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)

I need a boss as fuck Balalaika ava.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 29, 2014)

Sexy Vamp!Elena from TVD avatar with dotted border please?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 30, 2014)

Since I already got asked in a PM: I'm sorry I can't do requests this week, 'cause I'm not at home.  Will be back on sunday. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Sexy Vamp!Elena from TVD avatar with dotted border please?



Did you want a .gif?

Also do you mean current Elena or when she had her emotions compelled back when Jeremy died?


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2014)

150x200


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 30, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2014)

Here bro. 
Parasyte gifs are always neat 



Edit: Fuck, uber-ninja.


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2014)

yesh                                  .


----------



## Mochi (Dec 30, 2014)

Some *Samui* Avatars *(175x250)* ??


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you like this one?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 31, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Did you want a .gif?
> 
> Also do you mean current Elena or when she had her emotions compelled back when Jeremy died?



A .gif is fine. And I just want any avatar of her after she became a vampire. Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2014)

can i get an avy with this pic that's the size of my avy now.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2014)

Raiden said:


> can i get an avy with this pic that's the size of my avy now.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 31, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Do you like this one?



yes yes, the more the merrier


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2014)

ava pls

not sure how much of this you can fit into an ava but could I have a few levels of zoom to pick from or something?


----------



## Magician (Dec 31, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Some *Samui* Avatars *(175x250)* ??


----------



## Magician (Dec 31, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> ava pls
> 
> not sure how much of this you can fit into an ava but could I have a few levels of zoom to pick from or something?


----------



## Mochi (Dec 31, 2014)

Magician said:


>







LET ME LOVE YOU FOREVER


----------



## G (Dec 31, 2014)

avatars of ghiaccio from vento aureo


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2015)

Magician said:


>



could I get one even closer in?


----------



## Atem (Jan 1, 2015)

What I would want here is the watermark removed along with the Yakuza 3 logo. I can do the re-sizing myself for a sig. I like the background so leave that alone. 

Then a cut-out of Kazuma's face from this picture for an avatar. In that, I would like the background removed. Keep the smoke trailing from his cigarette if you can. The image itself should be around 150x150.

It would be much obliged.


----------



## trance (Jan 1, 2015)

Can I have a transparent sig out of this without the kanji please?


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 1, 2015)

120 x 120 avatars (gifs are ok if less than or equal 48.83 KiB) of Aqualad from Young Justice (cartoon) in his black armor only. Thank you so much


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 1, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> could I get one even closer in?



Like this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2015)

what about if you crop it at the top of his hand?


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 1, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> what about if you crop it at the top of his hand?



Like this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2015)

ye        .


----------



## Reyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Can someone resize these and put a good border on it?


----------



## Magician (Jan 1, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Can someone resize this and put a good border on it?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2015)

Avatar with border please?


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 3, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Avatar with border please?


----------



## Remyx (Jan 3, 2015)

Can someone make sashes in the form of userbars?

Black sash labeled "Dragon-in-Training".
Blue sash labeled "Apprentice"
Teal sash labeled "Wudai Warrior".
Golden sash labeled "Shoku Warrior".

Also two badass emblems made out of this: 

I want one to be labeled "Xiaolin Dragon", while the other is labeled "Heylin Dragon".

And lastly I want an emblem made out of the x-shaped thing here labeled "Heylin Dragon".


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 4, 2015)

senior sig plz 

senior avi plz


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 4, 2015)

A weird request this time.
I need a sig that goes well with my avy. Preferably the same character and no gifs. 
Problem is, I don't know what to use.

Help, please?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 4, 2015)

Roƅ said:


>



thank u so much xo


----------



## Lance (Jan 4, 2015)

Evolution said:


> A weird request this time.
> I need a sig that goes well with my avy. Preferably the same character and no gifs.
> Problem is, I don't know what to use.
> 
> Help, please?



Who is she?


----------



## Magician (Jan 4, 2015)

Evolution said:


> A weird request this time.
> I need a sig that goes well with my avy. Preferably the same character and no gifs.
> Problem is, I don't know what to use.
> 
> Help, please?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 4, 2015)

150x200 avatar of the bottom left panel


----------



## Magician (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2015)

It would look weird if I edited the bubble out  



Edit: YM just ninja'd and shat on my post.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 5, 2015)

Pretty sig of girl in red - cut out others please. Dotted border and effects, if possible - just want it to look nice. 



Rep + cred. Thanks.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Can someone make me a ava of these img's?


----------



## Magician (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Lance (Jan 5, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Pretty sig of girl in red - cut out others please. Dotted border and effects, if possible - just want it to look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep + cred. Thanks.



I need to catch up on this.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 5, 2015)

Senior size ava.


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 5, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Senior size ava.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2015)

can i have an avy of this the size of my current one


----------



## Magician (Jan 6, 2015)

Raiden said:


> can i have an avy of this the size of my current one


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can I have this as an avi please with a border


and this as a signature please and thank you


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2015)

can someone put a dotted border around these.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 6, 2015)

Can I have this 150x200 please?


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Can I have this 150x200 please?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you. Must spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 6, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Pretty sig of girl in red - cut out others please. Dotted border and effects, if possible - just want it to look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep + cred. Thanks.




Tried those two versions. Tell me, if you have any wishes.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I have this as an avi please with a border
> 
> 
> and this as a signature please and thank you



Deleted 75% of the frames to get the avy to the limit.

The sig....damn girl :


*Spoiler*: __ 












Revy said:


> can someone put a dotted border around these.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 6, 2015)

Electra said:


> Deleted 75% of the frames to get the avy to the limit.
> 
> The sig....damn girl :
> 
> ...




Thank you so much! Is there any way to make the avi 150x150 but keep the words? If not then 150x150 without the words please :3
edit: also it wasn't playing when I set it as my avi :/


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Thank you so much! Is there any way to make the avi 150x150 but keep the words? If not then 150x150 without the words please :3
> edit: also it wasn't playing when I set it as my avi :/



Ahhh yes, under 1,000 post. What's the size limit again? Does this one work?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, perfect! Thank you so much


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2015)

thank you Electra. will rep you when I'm able to.<3


----------



## Kanki (Jan 6, 2015)

Are there any/many Ned Stark avatars?


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2015)

~Make an Avy out of this 150x200


and turn it 90 degrees . . where it looks like she's actually up~~

thanks 

dotted border too :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> ~Make an Avy out of this 150x200
> 
> 
> and turn it 90 degrees . . where it looks like she's actually up~~
> ...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 7, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Tried those two versions. Tell me, if you have any wishes.



Thanks! Have to spread again.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 7, 2015)

Kanki said:


> Are there any/many Ned Stark avatars?




Can add borders.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 8, 2015)

Could I get some Ginko (Mushishi) avatars and sigs please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2015)

150x200 plz


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 8, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Can add borders.



Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 8, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Could I get some Ginko (Mushishi) avatars and sigs please?




Hey, working on your request. Do you have any wishes in regards to effects and/or borders?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 8, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Hey, working on your request. Do you have any wishes in regards to effects and/or borders?



No but I really appreciate you doing this! *reps in advance*


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 9, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Could I get some Ginko (Mushishi) avatars and sigs please?




No idea, who this guy is, but there's some really nice stock around. Hope you like them, can add rounded, dotted or simple borders... or any other wishes.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you based Reiji they all turned out wonderful. With the signature though would I be able to get it resized? Most forums don't allow dimensions bigger than 500x350 or 500x250 when it comes to sig images. It's doesn't have to be exactly those dimensions (especially if that would distort the image) but if I could get a couple of slightly smaller versions that would be great.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 9, 2015)

Sure, I'll se what I can do. Though they are all around 500xXXX or XXXx500.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah no worries man. It doesn't have to be max height, max width. As long as it fits within the size limits I'm set.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright, I made a 500x350 and a 500x250 version of each.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope they're okay now and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 9, 2015)

Woah you really went above and beyond man. Thanks again! No trouble at all. You were the one doing all the work lol. I'll rep you again asap.


----------



## Remyx (Jan 9, 2015)

So no one has the skill for mine?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 10, 2015)

Remyx said:


> So no one has the skill for mine?




I don't even really understand your request. Though you're not asking for an ava or a sig - what's a userbar anyway? - and your stocks are again really tiny.

Why don't you try out a GFX shop or any other graphic sites (?), 'cause it looks like it won't get done in this thread.

Or you could try to be more precise or give an example.


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2015)

150x180


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 10, 2015)

starr said:


> 150x180


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 10, 2015)

Remyx said:


> So no one has the skill for mine?



In your case it's not skill but just general effort, you're asking for a bit and no one can be arsed it seems, myself included lol


----------



## Zeno (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd like an emotion-filled Iron Giant avatar.


----------



## Impact (Jan 11, 2015)

Any Emily Kinney avatars? Preferably  gifs 150x200.


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Remyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Reiji said:


> I don't even really understand your request. Though you're not asking for an ava or a sig - what's a userbar anyway? - and your stocks are again really tiny.
> 
> Why don't you try out a GFX shop or any other graphic sites (?), 'cause it looks like it won't get done in this thread.
> 
> Or you could try to be more precise or give an example.


Userbars are just bars users wear. 

Can't believe I need to explain it to someone on an internet forum.



Ultear said:


> In your case it's not skill but just general effort, you're asking for a bit and no one can be arsed it seems, myself included lol


If you have the skill, it won't take much effort.  Can someone try at least a little of it? I don't know where else to go to get these made.


----------



## Impact (Jan 11, 2015)

Roƅ said:


>



Nice, 24'd atm.


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2015)

Can I get an Ava from this.


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Senior sized avy


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2015)

Femto


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2015)

Roƅ said:


>


Thanks a lot


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2015)

@Rob- Awesome! Could you make 1 more zoomed out version too?


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Ro there is something weird going on with my Avis, would you mind taking a look at them?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can I get these resized to 150X200 please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 11, 2015)

150x200 avi pls 

senior sized sig pls(ONLY THE PICTURE WITH DA DRESS)


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 11, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 11, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> @Rob- Awesome! Could you make 1 more zoomed out version too?




Since Rob seems to be off... like this?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 11, 2015)

Reiji said:


>



i know i already said thanks, but thank you!


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 11, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Hey Ro there is something weird going on with my Avis, would you mind taking a look at them?




Hmmm, I don't see anything weird, what do you mean?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Since Rob seems to be off... like this?



exactly, tyvm


----------



## Veggie (Jan 11, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Hmmm, I don't see anything weird, what do you mean?



It was doing some weird, like it was broken or something. Hard for me to describe but it's not doing it anymore it seems.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 12, 2015)

Char said:


> I'd like an emotion-filled Iron Giant avatar.




Not sure, if emotional enough...


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 12, 2015)

Remyx said:


> Userbars are just bars users wear.
> 
> Can't believe I need to explain it to someone on an internet forum.




I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I don't see any userbars on this forum, so how should I know, what use they have.

You already requested something similar in Rapidus shop, so why don't you just wait and see what he can do for you and/or request it there again?

This is not a GFX shop after all.

Speaking of GFX, there are people exhibiting their work in the Art Exihibt, like this guy: , you maybe can ask for help, or you ask in this thread:  if anyone knows where you could go with your request.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 12, 2015)

please please some one make a ava of this. :33


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope this works 



@Reiji

Don't waste your time on douche-bag McGee


----------



## Oceania (Jan 12, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you thank you. :33


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone mind adding a border to the following image?


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Anyone mind adding a border to the following image?



Lemme know if you want a specific colour.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Lemme know if you want a specific colour.



All of them are great. I'll use these two. Thank you very much.


----------



## Firo (Jan 13, 2015)

If possible, can someone remove the text from this image.


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 2 set requests if anyone is willing. Will obviously give rep afterwards.



-Standard avatar and sig size(For ava could it be a close up of her face?)
-Rounded borders for each would be prefered
-For the effects you can add whatever effects you feel will enhance the ava and sig 



-For this picture I basically ask the same thing as my first but if it's possible could you remove the background text and images behind and around alita? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 13, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I have 2 set requests if anyone is willing. Will obviously give rep afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Alita,

First Request:





Second Request:

I can only speak for myself, but removing a water mark like this takes a lot of time and you'll probably always see it. Maybe someone can help you, but I can't make it good looking, and I don't want to give you something I don't like myself. 
At least I tried an avatar:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 13, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> -For this picture I basically ask the same thing as my first but if it's possible could you remove the background text and images behind and around alita? Would greatly appreciate it.



I take it you're intending to cred the artist and link their deviantart profile, right?

Please, all of you, don't try to remove watermarks. They're added for a reason.


----------



## Table (Jan 13, 2015)

Could I have both of these sized ish to fit my avatar size.

Thaaaaanks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zoro (Jan 13, 2015)

Table said:


> Could I have both of these sized ish to fit my avatar size.
> 
> Thaaaaanks.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Here you go!


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 13, 2015)

Table said:


> Could I have both of these sized ish to fit my avatar size.
> 
> Thaaaaanks.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Hey Alita,
> 
> First Request:
> 
> ...


Awesome. And thanks anyway.



Reiji said:


> Second Request:
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but removing a water mark like this takes a lot of time and you'll probably always see it. Maybe someone can help you, but I can't make it good looking, and I don't want to give you something I don't like myself.
> At least I tried an avatar:




Just out of curiosity, do you think you could just round the edges of the picture and make it standard sig size without removing anything? That would be great too. Thanks either way.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 13, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you think you could just round the edges of the picture and make it standard sig size without removing anything? That would be great too. Thanks either way.




Sure. Like this?


----------



## Alita (Jan 13, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Sure. Like this?


YES! That's great thank you. I'll rep ya agian when I get the chance.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 13, 2015)

Avatars please


 |  |  |


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope these work


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone make this a bit slow & clear with some light?



Senior size 150*200 avatar from these two.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 14, 2015)

@sherlock


*Spoiler*: __ 




had to cut down a lot of frames here.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 14, 2015)

Can you make the first one a bit slow?


----------



## Ghost (Jan 14, 2015)

No I don't know how the way you want.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Can you make the first one a bit slow?




You mean slow down the animation like this?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Max size sig and Senior member ava of zoros face



Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2015)

My thanks **


----------



## Schnarf (Jan 14, 2015)

150x200 avatar please


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2015)

SNARF-SNARF!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 15, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Hope these work



dankeee

but can i get a bit close up version of first and third?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 15, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> dankeee
> 
> but can i get a bit close up version of first and third?




Like this?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 15, 2015)

^ yes, that's perfect.

(i need to spread for you bud)


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 15, 2015)

Reiji said:


> You mean slow down the animation like this?



Thanks. Can you make this animation a bit slow as well? 1 or .5 second will be great.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 15, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Thanks. Can you make this animation a bit slow as well? 1 or .5 second will be great.




Like this?



or a bit faster:


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 15, 2015)

Second one is perfect. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2015)

150x200 plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2015)

starr said:


> 150x200 plz


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2015)

i o u


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2015)

Sig of girl - please edit out guy. 



Just want something pretty. Dotted border and some other effects would be nice, if possible.

Rep + cred. Thanks.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 16, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get a 150x150 or 150x200 for these two (so they're usable as an avatar):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Like this?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 16, 2015)

Karin (Naruto) avatars?  175x250


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2015)

It's only one, but


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 16, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Sig of girl - please edit out guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Played a bit around, hope you like it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Played a bit around, hope you like it.



Thanks! I have to spread, yet again.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Rima (Jan 17, 2015)

Sunako said:


> Karin (Naruto) avatars?  175x250



Let me know if you want borders or anything.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 17, 2015)

Any 150x150 Travis Bickle (Taxi Driver) avatars?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 17, 2015)

175x250 avi of this pls


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

Best i could do with the stock.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 17, 2015)

thank you! 

EDIT: the avi doesn't move? ://

can you do a 150x200 avi instead then?


----------



## Rima (Jan 17, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> thank you!
> 
> EDIT: the avi doesn't move? ://
> 
> can you do a 150x200 avi instead then?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 17, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Any 150x150 Travis Bickle (Taxi Driver) avatars?




Most stocks of him are a bit bloody, so I'm not sure if allowed to use. 

Can add borders.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 17, 2015)

thank you dahling.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 17, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Most stocks of him are a bit bloody, so I'm not sure if allowed to use.
> 
> Can add borders.



Thanks for coming through for me once again. These are just what I was looking for, no borders needed.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 17, 2015)

can someone pls, resize the pictures of my sig? bc my sig is too big and i don't wanna remove any pictures


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 17, 2015)

^ I don't see the pictures, when I click the links.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 18, 2015)

^ aah, but it's okay. i found a picture that i want to be senior sized pls


----------



## Lance (Jan 18, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> ^ aah, but it's okay. i found a picture that i want to be senior sized pls



This will have to be stretched to match the height.

Won't come out good.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 18, 2015)

Senior size ava pls


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2015)

Someone else can add all the "cool" effects,


----------



## zoro (Jan 18, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Senior size ava pls





Ninja'ed by Rolo


----------



## JoJo (Jan 18, 2015)

Must spread, rolo



You think you can add a white border on this?


----------



## zoro (Jan 18, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Must spread, rolo
> 
> 
> 
> You think you can add a white border on this?



Sure!


----------



## JoJo (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lance said:


> This will have to be stretched to match the height.
> 
> Won't come out good.



oh i see. thanks any way


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2015)

[SP][/SP]

Can you please give me an avatar of Sasuke's head?


----------



## Arcana (Jan 19, 2015)

Revolution said:


> [SP][/SP]
> 
> Can you please give me an avatar of Sasuke's head?




Something like this


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, but square shaped?


----------



## Arcana (Jan 19, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Thanks, but square shaped?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2015)

Please add this image to my current signature for seconds 4, 5, and 6


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 19, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Please add this image to my current signature for seconds 4, 5, and 6




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Jan 19, 2015)

helloes 

can someone make me an animated avatar (large one 175 x 250)out of this comic?




not too much effects and please include all parts of comic

will rep thrice  i swear


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2015)

I actually need to learn how to do that. 

If someone is willing to teach me how to make picture gifs on Gimp, just VM me. 

Appreciate it greatly


----------



## Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

ℛei said:


> helloes
> 
> can someone make me an animated avatar (large one 175 x 250)out of this comic?
> 
> ...





Like this?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 19, 2015)

ℛei said:


> helloes
> 
> can someone make me an animated avatar (large one 175 x 250)out of this comic?
> 
> ...




Ninja'd. 

But I made it a bit slower than YM.



@Rob: Can explain you this, but I'm not sure if my way is the most effective one.


----------



## Katou (Jan 20, 2015)

a Set out of this pls :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 20, 2015)

Magician said:


> Like this?





Reiji said:


> Ninja'd.
> 
> But I made it a bit slower than YM.
> 
> ...



thanks guys,but i meant animation something like this(and a bit effects)





i should explain better,sorry


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 20, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> a Set out of this pls :33




Wasn't sure about the borders. Added a white one. Tell me, if you have any other wishes.


----------



## Veggie (Jan 21, 2015)

Can I get some avatars please, effects if possible.


----------



## Undead (Jan 21, 2015)

Can I get a couple of awesome 150 X 200 Deadpool avatars please?


----------



## zoro (Jan 21, 2015)

Paragon said:


> Can I get a couple of awesome 150 X 200 Deadpool avatars please?


----------



## Undead (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 22, 2015)

Since the shops are not really active I try my luck here.
Looking for a decent gfxer to make me an avatar out of this: 
Please not only easier changes as I can do that myself. Will rep thrice for a result I like.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 22, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get some avatars please, effects if possible.


----------



## Veggie (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Vengeance

Hey Vengance, is it possible for you to reduce some of the grain from the avi I'm using right now??


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2015)

150x200 for both 



^if possible, get rid of everything surrounding her
if not just crop and resize plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 22, 2015)

starr said:


> 150x200 for both
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's so pretty in S2.


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2015)

sankyu


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2015)

one more thing gio, can you change the 2nd one to 500kb?


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, so sorry. Wasn't paying attention to the file size. 

Only had to remove 2 of the 88 frames.


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2015)

thank u boo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2015)

yo, can someone do something to get this under the filesize limit for me pls


----------



## zoro (Jan 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yo, can someone do something to get this under the filesize limit for me pls



I tired, but I had to cut every second frame and reduce the color range so there's a visible quality loss

Here it is anyway:


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 22, 2015)

ℛei said:


> thanks guys,but i meant animation something like this(and a bit effects)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry Rei, I really tried it, but my skills are too low it seems.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 22, 2015)

150x200

Focus on winne the pooh


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2015)

Here, gayboy


----------



## JoJo (Jan 22, 2015)

Actually, I have to spread

again 

I'll get you 2 times though


----------



## Rima (Jan 22, 2015)

Avatar the Last Airbender avys pls.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 23, 2015)

Require Tobirama from Naruto (2nd Hokage) avatars (No Edo). 

Size : 180 x 260

Theme : Blue


----------



## Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

Senior avatar if possible.


----------



## EJ (Jan 23, 2015)

HxH sets please

Gon, Killua, or Kurapika it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 23, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior avatar if possible.


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2015)

Here bro 



Edit: Holy fucking ninja in my dick


----------



## Imagine (Jan 23, 2015)

.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 23, 2015)

Flow said:


> HxH sets please
> 
> Gon, Killua, or Kurapika it doesn't really matter.





Just credit:


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2015)

Imagine said:


> .



We don't speak of this.


----------



## Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

Imagine said:


>



Nice


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 23, 2015)

I forgot who posted these but assuming you see this post and still have the original stocks, could I get 150x150 avy's of these please?





Also if I'm not pushing it I'd love a Zoro sig as well.


----------



## zoro (Jan 23, 2015)

Disorder said:


> I forgot who posted these but assuming you see this post and still have the original stocks, could I get 150x150 avy's of these please?
> 
> 
> Also if I'm not pushing it I'd love a Zoro sig as well.





Do you want a different stock for the sig? The second one work pretty well but I can find new stocks if you prefer


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow shiki that was fast lol. Thanks man and yeah I'd love to see another sig if you have one just for variety's sake. If not the one you provided is more than enough.


----------



## zoro (Jan 23, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Wow shiki that was fast lol. Thanks man and yeah I'd love to see another sig if you have one just for variety's sake. If not the one you provided is more than enough.





How's that?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 23, 2015)

Perfect, thanks mate. *will send more rep after I spread*


----------



## 666 (Jan 24, 2015)

u need the avatars tho?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 24, 2015)

Are you talking to me 666? I plan on using them for another forum but you can use them here I suppose if shiki is cool with it.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 24, 2015)

Can I get some Meruem 150x200 avatars please?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 24, 2015)

Rima said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender avys pls.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 24, 2015)

Caliburn said:


> Require Tobirama from Naruto (2nd Hokage) avatars (No Edo).
> 
> Size : 180 x 260
> 
> Theme : Blue


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 24, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Can I get some Meruem 150x200 avatars please?


----------



## Ruse (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 24, 2015)

​


make one seamless and transparent gif please

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 24, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Arcana (Jan 24, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 24, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 25, 2015)

Ava pls.


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2015)

Reiji said:


> I'm sorry Rei, I really tried it, but my skills are too low it seems.



[/QUOTE]

aww thats ok,thanks for trying  AND UR SKILLS ARENT LOW,its my request is hardass


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 26, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Since the shops are not really active I try my luck here.
> Looking for a decent gfxer to make me an avatar out of this:
> Please not only easier changes as I can do that myself. Will rep thrice for a result I like.



Anyone? Grateful for any shot.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 26, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Anyone? Grateful for any shot.




I'm not the best at it, and I can give it another try, but did you mean something like this?


----------



## Lance (Jan 26, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> ​
> 
> 
> make one seamless and transparent gif please
> ...




This is what I got. 






Vengeance said:


> Anyone? Grateful for any shot.



And for you......
Vengence


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 27, 2015)

125 x 125 avatars please.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks, Lance

is it possible to make the the blank space smaller?


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 27, 2015)

Reiji said:


> I'm not the best at it, and I can give it another try, but did you mean something like this?





Lance said:


> And for you......
> Vengence



Not exactly what I am looking for sorry, thanks for giving it a try though.

Edit: Requested in shop, so it's revoked here.


----------



## Lance (Jan 27, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> thanks, Lance
> 
> is it possible to make the the blank space smaller?



Blank space smaller?

You mean the canvas size?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 27, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> 125 x 125 avatars please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2015)

150x200 plz


----------



## Mαri (Jan 27, 2015)

Any and all JoJo avatars. preferably part 2 and part 3  notthatfaryet

oranymonogatari


----------



## Shanks (Jan 27, 2015)

starr said:


> 150x200 plz


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 28, 2015)

Reiji said:


>



Thanks! Have to spread.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2015)

unf thanx


----------



## Vasco (Jan 28, 2015)

id like his head to be made into a 150x200


----------



## Rima (Jan 28, 2015)

Vasco said:


> id like his head to be made into a 150x200


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 28, 2015)

Lance said:


> Blank space smaller?
> 
> You mean the canvas size?



the space around the spinning divas, yes


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2015)

Majora Mask and Toon Link sets please.


----------



## Impact (Jan 28, 2015)

Senior avatar pls

With Dotted borders


----------



## Shanks (Jan 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior avatar pls
> 
> With Dotted borders


----------



## Impact (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, 

24'd.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2015)

gif avatars please: 




normal avatars (don't add effects pls): 




I'll rep twice desu thnx


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2015)

resize to senior avay size and sharpen a bit pls.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 29, 2015)

suga said:


> gif avatars please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Jan 29, 2015)

Mali said:


> resize to senior avay size and sharpen a bit pls.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2015)

such fast, much wow :33 thank you electra 


edit: I gotta spread fo' you fool :33


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks a bunch man.


----------



## Lance (Jan 29, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> the space around the spinning divas, yes



Okie. 
On it.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2015)

SOMEONE MAKE ME A QUICK AVATAR OF  PLEASE TT TT


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 29, 2015)

suga said:


> SOMEONE MAKE ME A QUICK AVATAR OF  PLEASE TT TT


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

of the dude in the middle pls ty


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2015)

Shinobu Oshino avatars please? o3o


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

Magician said:


>



tfw can't pick between them

do you have a favourite?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 30, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Shinobu Oshino avatars please? o3o




And I will steal them all. 

Working on a few for myself.  Can share them if you want to.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 30, 2015)

Amon Koutaro avatars. 150 x 200


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2015)

Reiji said:


> And I will steal them all.
> 
> Working on a few for myself.  Can share them if you want to.



Please o3o


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

150x200 pls

without photoshop for a spell


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Amon Koutaro avatars. 150 x 200





I have a shop for character specific avy request, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 30, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Please o3o




Can add borders or any other wishes.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Can add borders or any other wishes.



Border on these please?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 30, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Border on these please?




Made the second one with a white and a dotted border.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2015)

You da man


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2015)

Resize to senior size


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2015)

Can you get the part when she turns her head after the bite too?

If possible I prefer the full version.


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)

Messed up on the first one.



This is the best I could get under the file size tho. Suprisingly the gif is like 50 frames even though it doesn't look like it would be.


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2015)

Really =/ 

Damn, can you make it into 175x250 version then? I'll save it for later


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks YM

Will rep twice.


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)

Tried deleting from the front more.


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2015)

That second one works nicely  

Will rep again after I spread.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2015)

I recently won a prize for a big avy.

Looking for stock, perhaps gold/orange themed.

Specifically:

- Dio brando (Jojos)
- The World (Jojos)
- Hinata (Haikyuu)

Or anything else that's beautiful and gold. Need for a big avy and a signature.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 31, 2015)

Two-Face (Batman: The Animated Series) signatures please?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 31, 2015)

150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 31, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 31, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Two-Face (Batman: The Animated Series) signatures please?




There's not much good stock around. Hope it's okay, tell me, if you have any other wishes.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 31, 2015)

Love them as they are! Thanks man.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2015)

Can I get someone to please remove the white background and the green circle from this image? 



Thanks in advance, will rep.


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's my lelAttempt. 



Edit: Just saw it on NF 

Someone else can definitely do better.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 1, 2015)

Any Shinsekai Yori avatars?


----------



## Sauce (Feb 1, 2015)

5:26-5:32 ( Whatever gives the best quality)
for signature please.

and 5:38-5:41 150 x 200

Please and thank you. Will rep of course.


----------



## Atem (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing much just the removal of the Guild Wars II insignia on the bottom right without getting rid of anything else.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 1, 2015)

Gwyn said:


> Nothing much just the removal of the Guild Wars II insignia on the bottom right without getting rid of anything else.




Okay like this?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 1, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 5:26-5:32 ( Whatever gives the best quality)
> for signature please.
> 
> and 5:38-5:41 150 x 200
> ...




Hey Sauce,

the workers in the shop here can't do gifs from vids, so I'd recommend you to post your request in krory's amazing shop:  :33


----------



## Atem (Feb 1, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Okay like this?



Yes, perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Schnarf (Feb 2, 2015)

riolu or lucario avatars? preferably 150x200


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2015)

Large Request: Will Rep 3 Times

For a few months now my Album's on NF have been going nuts. I can't save any of the pictures, and need a new place to put them. 

Because I can't save them I need someone to save them, upload them to imgur (preferrably) and send them to me via PM. 

I have 3 albums, 2 of which only have 2-3 pictures. The other has about 20. 

So, TL;DR, I need someone to PM me the 25-30 pictures I have in my Album. 

Also, the first person who takes this request should let everyone here know that they are, so I don't have multiple people wasting their time. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Large Request: Will Rep 3 Times
> 
> For a few months now my Album's on NF have been going nuts. I can't save any of the pictures, and need a new place to put them.
> 
> ...



I am fulfilling this request.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Request fulfilled.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 3, 2015)

Schnarf said:


> riolu or lucario avatars? preferably 150x200




Just to be sure, you mean the Pokemons, don't you? 



Mαri said:


> Any Shinsekai Yori avatars?




Any character prefered?


----------



## Mαri (Feb 3, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Any character prefered?



Anyone in the main group besides Mamoru. Preferably Shun


----------



## Schnarf (Feb 3, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Just to be sure, you mean the Pokemons, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, that's what i mean


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 3, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I recently won a prize for a big avy.
> 
> Looking for stock, perhaps gold/orange themed.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 3, 2015)

Nick Diaz avatars pls? Also sigs if possible.


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 4, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Nick Diaz avatars pls? Also sigs if possible.




*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 














*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 4, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last sig tho. 

Thank you.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

black and white avatar pl0x :33


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

oh shit i'm out of my mind 

i meant black and white border for the avatar

sorry, man


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2015)

Moody said:


> oh shit i'm out of my mind
> 
> i meant black and white border for the avatar
> 
> sorry, man



I figured it was probably a mistake 





No problem


----------



## trance (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone got some quality Kyouko Sakura sigs?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 5, 2015)

150 x 150 avatars (or whatever dimensions look best on all)


----------



## Rima (Feb 5, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> 150 x 150 avatars (or whatever dimensions look best on all)


Let me know if you want any changes or borders.


----------



## trance (Feb 5, 2015)

Asking for a lot but can someone put these images together into a sig with the image transitioning to the next? 

Will triple rep for the trouble.






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 




















If at all possible, can you make it transparent? If that's not possible or just a crap ton of work, no worries.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 5, 2015)

Mαri said:


> Anyone in the main group besides Mamoru. Preferably Shun





Schnarf said:


> yeah, that's what i mean




Sorry I haven't had the time for these requests,  will do them today.

@Trance: Can work on yours too, but I can't makw the switches with effects. Though I am not sure if it's possible to make it transparent,  because of the different gif and png format.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 5, 2015)

Rima said:


> Let me know if you want any changes or borders.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

150x200 pls

EDIT



this too, please, ending at the same spot where the first gif ends


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



There seems to be some error in the first gif, so I took the second for both:


edit: I read wrong, here you go:

Had to cut 2/3..


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2015)

Senior avatar out of these with dotted borders


----------



## Magician (Feb 5, 2015)

Had to cut massive frames again.


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2015)

It's cool thanks.

Actually is it possible to slow down the first gif?


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone give\make me some 150x200 avatars of Johan Liebert?
I'll highly appreciate it


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 5, 2015)

Any chance I could get some avatars and sigs of Wes? (Pokemon Colosseum)


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2015)

150x200 for these 2


^of just ichigo scowling plz

150x155 plz


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 6, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> It's cool thanks.
> 
> Actually is it possible to slow down the first gif?


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Like this?



ty                             ^^3


----------



## Lew (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone got any Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso sets I can have? Will rep and such


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2015)

This is a bit harder of a request, but if anyone can help me out or point me in the direction of someone who could I'd be greatful.

So here is the 175x250 Prize size avatar with transparency.



I want to add moving, golden particles over the top of it. 


For example, here is a sig with moving particles.




Except instead of flowers, anything with a gold motif. Does anyone have the capabilities of doing this?


----------



## Vish (Feb 6, 2015)

Badalight said:


> This is a bit harder of a request, but if anyone can help me out or point me in the direction of someone who could I'd be greatful.



Not sure if this is how you wanted it:


*Spoiler*: __ 






First time making something like that, so I don't know if you'll like it either. Tried to make it transparent but it looks a bit jagged.  



Did another version too:


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2015)

Vish said:


> Not sure if this is how you wanted it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The first one was what I was looking for, but I actually like the second one more. It could be better, but it's a nice effort for sure.

If anyone else wants to try, feel free.


----------



## Vish (Feb 6, 2015)

Badalight said:


> The first one was what I was looking for, but I actually like the second one more. It could be better, but it's a nice effort for sure.
> 
> If anyone else wants to try, feel free.



Should I resize it to 150 x 200?

Edit:


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2015)

Vish said:


> Should I resize it to 150 x 200?
> 
> Edit:



If you could that would be great. (the 3rd one)

edit: oops, you did it already. haha


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 7, 2015)

avatar: 

transparent sig:


----------



## Vish (Feb 7, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avatar:
> 
> transparent sig:


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Mαri said:


> Anyone in the main group besides Mamoru. Preferably Shun




Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Schnarf said:


> riolu or lucario avatars? preferably 150x200




Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Trance said:


> Anyone got some quality Kyouko Sakura sigs?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Can someone give\make me some 150x200 avatars of Johan Liebert?
> I'll highly appreciate it




Tell me, if you have any other wishes.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Lew said:


> Anyone got any Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso sets I can have? Will rep and such




Any prefered character?


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Any prefered character?



Preferably Kaori Miyazono but any character will do thank you :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 7, 2015)

A sig, something similar to my current sig.


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2015)

Senior size pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 7, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls




Had to cut some frames.


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2015)

All good 

24'd atm.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 7, 2015)

thank u. i'd rep but i must spread.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 8, 2015)

thin black border on this plz.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2015)

Revy said:


> thin black border on this plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks,bro.:33


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 8, 2015)

Could I get a set of Neptune in human form from Hyperdimension Neptunia?  

*The set I'm wearing now is a lousy one I made myself ;P I want someone's professionally made one cause I suck balls at this. Hope you don't mind, I still want yours.*

Stock 

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Avatar dimensions* - senior so 150x200 

*Sig dimensions* - Whatever you think is best, if someone can make it look good in 550x300 then that'd be sweet but if not, no big deal.  

Borders and all that are up to the creators choice. 

Whether the creator wants to use just one, two, three, etc, or all of the stock is up to them, I ask that when they pick the colors for the set that they match the colors on Neptune's clothes. I'd also like text that says Nep-Nep Power!

Anyways the choice of which of those stock is up to the creator. 

I also ask that if you select the second stock that you remove the little yellow marks! 



Hope I wasn't too demanding!

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Feb 8, 2015)

Had to cut frames.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2015)

150x200 plz


----------



## Magician (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2015)

ty! +repped!


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Could I get a set of Neptune in human form from Hyperdimension Neptunia?
> 
> *The set I'm wearing now is a lousy one I made myself ;P I want someone's professionally made one cause I suck balls at this. Hope you don't mind, I still want yours.*
> 
> ...




Hay!




Okay, I have a question:
Do you want the text in the sig or in the avy?
What do you mean with "match the colors?" 
Though do you want a Gfx creation?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Lew said:


> Preferably Kaori Miyazono but any character will do thank you :33




Made you two sets, hope you like them. Tell me, if you have any other wishes. :33


----------



## Lew (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Made you two sets, hope you like them. Tell me, if you have any other wishes. :33



They're great, just what I had in mind. Thank you!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Signature with 400pix max size and with medium white and green effects_ 



http://ppl.com.pt/sites/default/files/projects/img/Sporting%20-%20Portugal.jpg





*Spoiler*: _Avatar 200pix also with white and green effects like the sig, this can have a bit more._ 



http://i.imgur.com/E59qnzT.jpg




Will rep twice!!!


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Any chance I could get some avatars and sigs of Wes? (Pokemon Colosseum)




Unfortunately there's not much good stock around for this character. Hope you still like them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Hay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want the text in the sig. 

As for match the colors I just mean that I'd like for some of the design parts to incorporate her jacket colors, like white/ice blue/purple, it doesn't have to be the whole thing of course or with that other stock blacks and purples and what not. 

Um I'm not entirely sure what gfx creation pertains, I'm a total noob with this stuff.

Oh I know I'm being a little shit now but I changed my mind with the stock can I get this particular stock in the set? I don't mind if you use more than one stock but I'd like that particular one to be incorporated.  


*Spoiler*: __ 








As I said if you use just one I don't mind either, I just wanted to leave it to creative freedom for the most part.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys I want something like the request done by shinobu
plz
as in this one made by shinobu:


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> I want the text in the sig.
> 
> As for match the colors I just mean that I'd like for some of the design parts to incorporate her jacket colors, like white/ice blue/purple, it doesn't have to be the whole thing of course or with that other stock blacks and purples and what not.
> 
> ...




How's that? I'm totally not good in inserting a cool text.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> Guys I want something like the request done by shinobu
> plz
> as in this one made by shinobu:




Erm... you want what?


----------



## Araragi (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Erm... you want what?



a transparency for an avy that is similarly kawaii to that avy


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> a transparency for an avy that is similarly kawaii to that avy




Any special stock in mind? Or you can have that avy since Kyokkai isn't using it anyway. :33


----------



## Araragi (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Any special stock in mind? Or you can have that avy since Kyokkai isn't using it anyway. :33



I'll take that one if kyokkai doesn't mind, thanks!
Is it senior size?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 9, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> I'll take that one if kyokkai doesn't mind, thanks!
> Is it senior size?




Yes, it is     .


----------



## Araragi (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Yes, it is     .



taking 

24'd 

will rep asap


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> How's that? I'm totally not good in inserting a cool text.



It's perfect <3 I'll take it! Um but I'm on my phone now I'll be home around 11 PM EST that's when I can start wearing it, rep incoming too!

About that rep, I need to spread, but I spread slow... wait  don't take that wrong! 

Anyways, you're on my list of people that I need to rep! 



Aladdin said:


> I'll take that one if kyokkai doesn't mind, thanks!
> Is it senior size?


 My new partner in Nep-Nep! Darn... my phone doesn't have access to my Nep-Nep images.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 10, 2015)

A nice sig: 

a nice ava:


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 10, 2015)

Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: _Signature with 400pix max size and with medium white and green effects_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How's that? Tell me if you have any other wishes, don't be shy. ^^


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2015)

150x200 avatar of , no effects or anything.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 10, 2015)

tOiLeT said:


> 150x200 avatar of , no effects or anything.


----------



## Firo (Feb 10, 2015)

Can someone make this into a 150 x 200 avatar?


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2015)

I only want the part where she's trying to get thread though

Senior size pls

Also this pls 

Both dotted borders


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2015)

Impact said:


> I only want the part where she's trying to get thread though
> 
> Senior size pls
> 
> ...



Deleted a tone of frames.


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyway to slow them down a bit

It doesn't have to be much


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2015)

Impact said:


> Anyway to slow them down a bit
> 
> It doesn't have to be much


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2015)

Noice, thanks 

Will rep twice after I spread


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> A nice sig:
> 
> a nice ava:



*cough*


----------



## Atem (Feb 11, 2015)

This is a request for a dear friend of mine. 



He wants this gif re-sized enough to fit as his avi.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> A nice sig:
> 
> a nice ava:




The quality of the stock for the avy isn't too good, hope you still like it, tell me, if you have any other wishes.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> This is a request for a dear friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> He wants this gif re-sized enough to fit as his avi.





Is this good?


----------



## Rima (Feb 11, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> This is a request for a dear friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> He wants this gif re-sized enough to fit as his avi.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 11, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

Could someone turn the girl cosplaying aladdin into a senior size avy plz?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Could someone turn the girl cosplaying aladdin into a senior size avy plz?


----------



## Araragi (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Sabo


----------



## Revolution (Feb 11, 2015)

edit request, not a gif or signature request.

If anyone can read kanji, I want to take this   and have the bottom right panel have Sasuke say [sp]
*Spoiler*: __ 



天道
「平和を生み出し
正義を成すことだ」


ナルト 
「平和…？
正義…？
ふざけんな…
ふざけんなってばよ…！」（）


「オレの母と父！！
オレの兄！！
オレの仲間を！！
オレの家族！
こんなにしやがったお前なんかが
そんな事を偉そうに
ほざいてんじゃねェー！！」


 instead of

*Spoiler*: __ 





天道
「平和を生み出し
正義を成すことだ」


ナルト 
「平和…？
正義…？
ふざけんな…
ふざけんなってばよ…！」（）


「オレの師匠を！！
オレの先生を！！
オレの仲間を！！
オレの里を！
こんなにしやがったお前なんかが
そんな事を偉そうに
ほざいてんじゃねェー！！」


[/sp] which is from  also bottom right.

Basically, I want Sasuke to say what Naruto said, but from his perspective in the  chapter 627 page so he's calling Hiruzen out.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> The quality of the stock for the avy isn't too good, hope you still like it, tell me, if you have any other wishes.



Perfect, thank you very much!


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2015)

Some 175 x250 Gaara avatars? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2015)

Kite (hxh) avies?? :33


----------



## Shanks (Feb 12, 2015)

Mochi said:


> Some 175 x250 Gaara avatars? :33


----------



## Shanks (Feb 12, 2015)

starr said:


> Kite (hxh) avies?? :33


----------



## Kanki (Feb 12, 2015)

Is there any LOTR avi's around?


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2015)

Electra said:


>



Awwwiieee thank you so much! :33 I have never seen those


----------



## Impact (Feb 12, 2015)

Senior size pls with dotted borders


----------



## Shanks (Feb 12, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls with dotted borders


----------



## Impact (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks man

Still have to spread 

Owe ya 2 reps


----------



## Magician (Feb 12, 2015)

starr said:


> Kite (hxh) avies?? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2015)

Magician said:


>



ugh they're awesome  Ty!!!


----------



## Katou (Feb 13, 2015)

A sig out of this pls


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 13, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> A sig out of this pls


----------



## NW (Feb 13, 2015)

Senior avas pls. 

Slowed down a little if possible.


----------



## Rima (Feb 13, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Senior avas pls.
> 
> Slowed down a little if possible.



Is this okay?


----------



## NW (Feb 13, 2015)

Yup.

Thankyeew.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 14, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

150x200 avy plz


----------



## Rob (Feb 14, 2015)

Meh, not a great selection, but shit,


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 14, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x200 avy plz


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Feb 14, 2015)

Here bro,


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2015)

Toon Link avatars please.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Here bro,



ty!


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 14, 2015)

150x200 please


----------



## Rob (Feb 14, 2015)

Cholo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 15, 2015)

starr said:


> 150x200 pls





Edit: I didn't see that Rob got it.


----------



## Veggie (Feb 15, 2015)

150x200 avi, with as little quality loss as possible pleaseeee


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2015)

Here we are,


----------



## Veggie (Feb 15, 2015)

Idk if it was meant for me but the links seems to be broken. I'm getting a message from Imgur saying the link no longer exists.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> Toon Link avatars please.



 ;  ;


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2015)

Really? 

I'm not sure why that is. 

I can try again, but no promises. 



Edit: Actually, it may be because I deleted them from Imgur. 

I had no idea that it would break the entire image (assuming that was the cause). 

But it's still showing up on my screen, so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;



thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Veggie (Feb 15, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> ...



Yeah it still broken on my end, but this new one isn't. So thanks a lot, +rep


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2015)

Set of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 16, 2015)

Sasaki Haise avys 150X200?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 16, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Set of Yuuki Kuran from Vampire Knight please?



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Feb 16, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Sasaki Haise avys 150X200?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


>


Thanks Evo.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 16, 2015)

any badass girl signatures anyone ? ^^


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 17, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking these. Thanks! Have to spread.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Sigh, how do I always miss these.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 17, 2015)

ღMomoღ said:


> any badass girl signatures anyone ? ^^




Anime or any?


----------



## Katou (Feb 17, 2015)

make this transparent 


and senior avy


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Arcana (Feb 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 17, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Anime or any?



any  thank you ^^


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys.

Gotta spread for you, Veng.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> make this transparent
> 
> 
> and senior avy



​
Didn't see someone fill this


----------



## Katou (Feb 18, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ​
> Didn't see someone fill this



 ty ~


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

no text on either of them


----------



## G (Feb 18, 2015)

sexy princess peach avatars or whatever


----------



## John Sheppard (Feb 18, 2015)

Can someone make a senior sized avatar out of this , please?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 18, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Can someone make a senior sized avatar out of this , please?



It's quite wide, so can't zoom out anymore


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no text on either of them





What size is your sig space limit? I know gold members get 2mb, so if you don't have that I'll have to cut a few frames/reduce quality


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't worry about me; I'm as gold as they come.


----------



## Atem (Feb 18, 2015)

I can do the re-sizing but what I need here is to get rid that X next and O back stuff in the lower right corner. If anyone could that it would be much obliged.


----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2015)

senior ava of kaneki pls

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Rima (Feb 19, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> I can do the re-sizing but what I need here is to get rid that X next and O back stuff in the lower right corner. If anyone could that it would be much obliged.






Fusion said:


> senior ava of kaneki pls
> 
> [sp][/sp]


Let me know if you want any changes or borders.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2015)

gif avatars please


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2015)

m-moist 


thanks bro!!


----------



## Vasco (Feb 19, 2015)

150x200 gif plus the text please


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2015)

Rima said:


> Let me know if you want any changes or borders.


Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 19, 2015)

I want to take this page   bottom right

and replace the words 
*Spoiler*: __ 





「オレの師匠を！！
オレの先生を！！
オレの仲間を！！
オレの里を！
こんなにしやがったお前なんかが
そんな事を偉そうに
ほざいてんじゃねェー！！」


  So he's saying 'my father, my mother, my brother, my clan' instead of my master


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2015)

Regular Aizen set, no glasses.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2015)

Blur-transition gif ava pls?


----------



## Raizen (Feb 20, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Regular Aizen set, no glasses.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Blur-transition gif ava pls?


I dunno how to make a fast blur transition so someone else can try but I managed this


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2015)

Raizen said:


>



bless, bless


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2015)

150x200 avi pls: 

senior sig pls: 

Y'all see the pictures? Cus I don't see shit :0


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2015)

@m

Thanks.


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 21, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls:
> 
> senior sig pls:
> 
> Y'all see the pictures? Cus I don't see shit :0



Images aren't showing up and both links are broken.

Try hosting the pics on imgur if you can.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 21, 2015)

I have no idea where to ask this so I'll post here, if anyone can direct me to somewhere where this is done it'll be much appreciated. Sorry, I'm high

 @ around 2:00 , where he says good luck

A senior sized gif of it

please :33


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol said:


> I have no idea where to ask this so I'll post here, if anyone can direct me to somewhere where this is done it'll be much appreciated. Sorry, I'm high
> 
> @ around 2:00 , where he says good luck
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Images aren't showing up and both links are broken.
> 
> Try hosting the pics on imgur if you can.





That's the pictures! Make me a set PLS  

150x200 avi and senior sig!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> That's the pictures! Make me a set PLS
> 
> 150x200 avi and senior sig!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank u so much!!!


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 21, 2015)

heeey! can i have a 150x150 avatar with  i have no idea how to do this shit


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2015)

requesting round black border for . and scale it to 500px in width pls :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2015)

150x200


----------



## Ghost (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 23, 2015)

Umm,can someone help me out with a Franky sig?
I don't know how to merge gifs, 

Is it possible to merge 3 gifs together?
Specifically these


----------



## Bonly (Feb 24, 2015)

Can someone make an Avy the size of 150X150 for the 5 images below


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rima (Feb 24, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make an Avy the size of 150X150 for the 5 images below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Let me know if you want any changes or borders. The last one is lower quality because the dimensions of the original picture was too small.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 24, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want any changes or borders. The last one is lower quality because the dimensions of the original picture was too small.



Thanks these are great


----------



## Araragi (Feb 25, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

150x200 plz?
Also is it possible to make one where she isn't rolling at an angle but in a straight line?


----------



## familyparka (Feb 25, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x200 plz?
> Also is it possible to make one where she isn't rolling at an angle but in a straight line?



The second one got kinda screwed up after I rotated it so it's thiner.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 25, 2015)

familyparka said:


> The second one got kinda screwed up after I rotated it so it's thiner.
> 
> Sorry about that.



looks good, thanks parka!


----------



## zoro (Feb 26, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Umm,can someone help me out with a Franky sig?
> I don't know how to merge gifs,
> 
> Is it possible to merge 3 gifs together?
> Specifically these






I had to remove every second frame to respect the filesize limit


----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 26, 2015)

Shiki said:


> I had to remove every second frame to respect the filesize limit


God bless you Golden Lion


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2015)

150x200 


 (just the boy w/ blue hair)


+reps


----------



## Rob (Feb 26, 2015)

Here Starr,


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I get this as an avi? 
Maybe edit it with some effects too? 
Please and thank you 



fixed the link btw


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Here Starr,



fabulous


----------



## Rob (Feb 26, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi?
> Maybe edit it with some effects too?
> Please and thank you
> 
> ...



Never really messed around with colors all too much. 
How's this?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 26, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Never really messed around with colors all too much.
> How's this?



I like this a lot 
thank you Rolo


----------



## NW (Feb 27, 2015)

senior avas?


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## NW (Feb 27, 2015)

Fast work. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2015)

150x200 avi 

Senior sized sig


----------



## Rob (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 28, 2015)

ღMomoღ said:


> any  thank you ^^




Sorry guys, couldn't really help the last week, 'cause I had some problems with my computer and a lot to do. 

But it's fixed now, back in business!

Will work on this promised request today. Sorry again.


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2015)

avy resize plz






150x150


----------



## Rob (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2015)

excellente

gotta spread


----------



## Veggie (Mar 2, 2015)

Any Kallen 150x200 avis, from Code Geass. Will rep.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for Haikyuu - Hinata Shoyo stock. Avy and sig. Prize size on the avy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2015)

avy resize (keep quality pls)


----------



## Arcana (Mar 4, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avy resize (keep quality pls)


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2015)

Arcana said:


>



yes thank you so much


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 5, 2015)

your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to somehow make me an avatar out of the can I ride you panel



I imagine this could be done through some kind of sliding gif thing where it scans across from one part of the panel to the other

idk


----------



## Araragi (Mar 5, 2015)

could someone make senior avy with the girl in this  ?

I mainly want it to appear like


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Vish (Mar 6, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> could someone make senior avy with the girl in this  ?
> 
> I mainly want it to appear like



Like this?





AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank u!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

Senior sized sig pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

Sig Limit is one Meg, right? 

Hope this works, 



Gorgeous, btw


----------



## Araragi (Mar 6, 2015)

Vish said:


> Like this?



thanks vish 

24'd


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Sig Limit is one Meg, right?
> 
> Hope this works,
> 
> ...



Thank u! Yeah, Jlo is such a bae.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

senior size plz
curved borders


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the senior sized.



I have no idea how to do curved borders with gifs. 

Maybe someone else can work with these and try to curve them.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

okies  these are fine thx


----------



## NW (Mar 7, 2015)

senior ava

[sp][/sp]

igneel mainly, not the firey guy


----------



## Rob (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## NW (Mar 7, 2015)

hell yeah

take my rep


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 8, 2015)

I need this senior size


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd like a Salad-sis ava, please

100x120, 150x150, 150x200 & 175x250

thank you


----------



## Rima (Mar 8, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd like a Salad-sis ava, please
> 
> 100x120, 150x150, 150x200 & 175x250
> 
> thank you


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Vish (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 10, 2015)

Rima said:


>



thanks, sis

if it isn't too much trouble, include borders—whichever one looks best

also include a little more negative space in the 175x250 one; make it look like the avatar I have now

thanks again


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 10, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I need this senior size


----------



## Oceania (Mar 10, 2015)

avatar

round borders if you can senior size.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 10, 2015)

Senior size avi please. Only where she is crying, cut off the hand part.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 10, 2015)

Avatar Request
Source material: 

Size requested: Maximum Senior Member Dimensions

Will rep the person who makes this nice (twice)


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2015)

Oceania said:


> avatar
> 
> round borders if you can senior size.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Vegetto said:


> Senior size avi please. Only where she is crying, cut off the hand part.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Veggie (Mar 10, 2015)

Rima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot 

+rep


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Avatar Request
> Source material:
> 
> Size requested: Maximum Senior Member Dimensions
> ...



Ignored again


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Ignored again



 ;


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you very much

+ reps


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oceania said:


> avatar
> 
> round borders if you can senior size.



               .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna, it's been a while,


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

'Sup, Rob.


----------



## Rima (Mar 10, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> thanks, sis
> 
> if it isn't too much trouble, include borders?whichever one looks best
> 
> ...



Is this better?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Added a thin black border


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 12, 2015)

Can i get this with rounded borders please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rima (Mar 12, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Can i get this with rounded borders please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

is it possible to re-size these to 150x200?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

suga said:


> is it possible to re-size these to 150x200?



 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

can someone other than em please do them? 



four of those are above my 500 kb limit


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

suga said:


> can someone other than em please do them?
> 
> 
> 
> four of those are above my 500 kb limit



Only 3 were ya bish 

 ;  ; 

edit: for some reason these are jpegs?... tinypic sucks. I have to change to a different uploading site

KYO JUST ADD .gif at the end of the name when you save the file


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2015)

Imgur bro


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

I give up.  They're still over the 500 kb limit. Only the one I'm wearing now came out right.



Where is Dev? 


EDIT: em still uses tinypic


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok it's literally not my fault tinypic increases the filesize 50kb for some reason with gifs pls stop hurting me kyo


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Imgur bro



I just want tinypic to work it's easy to use


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 12, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



they look pulled and twisted out of shape tbh


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

; 

See if these work 

Edit: they fucking don't. What the hell tiny pic. They're the right size on my pc.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

Just stop using tinypic  


it's ok, forget about these gifs and just make my avatar in your shoppu


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

All my stuff is on it, I don't want to learn a new site...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 13, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;




Halfway paid off right now. Currently 24'd


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 13, 2015)

Kallen Code Geass stocks?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Kallen Code Geass stocks?













How are those?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> How are those?



I'm not really liking these.


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 14, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls



Had to scale up and cut half of the frames:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 14, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Had to scale up and cut half of the frames:



Thank you tho!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 14, 2015)

~M~ has been fully paid off.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Something with spade symbols and an avatar of a sophisticated pirate captain.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 15, 2015)

150 x 200
thank you


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 15, 2015)

I got it done
nvm


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2015)

Any garnet avas from Steven universe?


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2015)

Senior ava pls


----------



## Luke (Mar 15, 2015)

This is going to be an odd one, but I'm looking for some Patrick Bateman (from American Psycho) avatars. Don't care if it's fan art or of the actor.


----------



## Rima (Mar 15, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior ava pls


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks rima 24'd atm


----------



## Veggie (Mar 15, 2015)

Luke said:


> This is going to be an odd one, but I'm looking for some Patrick Bateman (from American Psycho) avatars. Don't care if it's fan art or of the actor.


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2015)

@Luke



Edit: Ninja'd plus same gif  

His has better coloring though.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2015)

Could someone add the text "perhaps you could go fuck yourself" with this gif and with a 150x200 avy of this gif pls?


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Is this ok?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2015)

Trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you think you could make the letters more visible?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 16, 2015)

Can some make these into proper ava size of 150 X 200?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 16, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> you think you could make the letters more visible?



Is this ok?





Reyes said:


> Can some make these into proper ava size of 150 X 200?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sorry but these are too small, thus the quality is bad. Also one of them is just too wide for a proper focus.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2015)

You know the two pictures in my sig? Can someone make it a senior sized sig


----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2015)

Trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vengeance said:


> Is this ok?



thanks!

24'd


----------



## Veggie (Mar 16, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> You know the two pictures in my sig? Can someone make it a senior sized sig


----------



## Kanki (Mar 16, 2015)

Possible to make transparent?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2015)

The image is dead, Konki


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 17, 2015)

Can i get this with rounded borders please?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get a 150x150 and 150x200 of these please?


Gave it a try, but had to reduce the quality to fit the forum requirements. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2015)

transparency


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Can this be cropped and resized to 150 X 200 please?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 17, 2015)

@gesy


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Ghost (Mar 17, 2015)

@stunna


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 18, 2015)

how much of this could you feasibly fit into a senior ava?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking for* Haikyuu - Hinata Shoyo* stock

In addition: If you have time, resize to Prize Size avy and a sig.


----------



## Impact (Mar 18, 2015)

Resize to Senior size pls


----------



## Magician (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks 24'd


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2015)

please, some gif avatars, will rep twice


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry for the quality drop in the first two. 

Hope those work.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't mind the first one, but the second one, Joy...  



it's alright, the rest look perfect :33 +rep


----------



## Magician (Mar 18, 2015)

​
edit: Goddammit Rob.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2015)

I win  +rep to the both of ya


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2015)

Everyone wins


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 20, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Katou (Mar 20, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 20, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> how much of this could you feasibly fit into a senior ava?



      .


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2015)

Tried but file-size is way too damn big and the quality-drop would be way too damn low


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

that was disgustingly hard to process for my laptop and you basically owe me money for this bullshit, dartg. next time, stick to a normal goddamn gif


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2015)

pls


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> pls




*Spoiler*: __ 





 Let me know if you want changes.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that was disgustingly hard to process for my laptop and you basically owe me money for this bullshit, dartg. next time, stick to a normal goddamn gif



its shortened tho

is that the max?


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2015)

Can I get this as a 150 x 200 ava, pl0x?


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 21, 2015)

Trance said:


> Can I get this as a 150 x 200 ava, pl0x?



Here you go:




Nightbringer said:


> its shortened tho
> 
> is that the max?



I think it is, you can be glad that somebody did that as this gif is a pain in the ass (file size way too large after resize and 599 frames)


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> its shortened tho
> 
> is that the max?



THE ORIGINAL GIF IS 600 FRAMES LONG

SIX HUNDRED FRAMES


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 21, 2015)

Can I get this rendered please?


----------



## Vish (Mar 21, 2015)

Issho said:


> Can I get this rendered please?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 21, 2015)

Vish said:


>


Thanks man.  I'll rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2015)

avatar pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

150x150 of both, or a 150x200 of Winry? or Ed?


----------



## Veggie (Mar 21, 2015)

Here is a better one.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Or I actually attempt a 150x200 w/o making assumptions


----------



## Evolution (Mar 21, 2015)

Or attempt every possible combination, but that's a bit more work.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Here is a better one.



thanks you!!


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2015)

trans this gif pls



edit: these as well
avy size pls


----------



## Veggie (Mar 22, 2015)

starr said:


> trans this gif pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't do transparency yet, so sorry one that one.

Here is the avis.
​


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2015)

thank you :33

if anyone else can do it, pls do


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 22, 2015)

starr said:


> thank you :33
> 
> if anyone else can do it, pls do



Here you go


----------



## JoJo (Mar 22, 2015)

Can I get a senior sized avy out of this? One with no border another with white, and a third one with white dotted borders?


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2015)

My border-ability as far as gifs go is limited. 

As in I can't do shit. 

But here,


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 22, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Can I get a senior sized avy out of this? One with no border another with white, and a third one with white dotted borders?



Here you go


----------



## JoJo (Mar 22, 2015)

24'd

Thanks guys


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go



you're awesome


----------



## Araragi (Mar 22, 2015)

[sp]

[/sp]
senior avy's of these pls?


----------



## Veggie (Mar 22, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> senior avy's of these pls?


----------



## Rima (Mar 22, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> senior avy's of these pls?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 23, 2015)

sankyu


----------



## Katou (Mar 23, 2015)

a set out of this~ 

Avy and siggy dotted border


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Looking for* Haikyuu - Hinata Shoyo* stock
> 
> In addition: If you have time, resize to Prize Size avy and a sig.



Asking once more. Don't wanna spam the thread though.


Looking for* Haikyuu - Hinata Shoyo* stock

In addition: If you have time, resize to Prize Size avy and a sig.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 23, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Asking once more. Don't wanna spam the thread though.
> 
> 
> Looking for* Haikyuu - Hinata Shoyo* stock
> ...





I'm no good at transparency yet so I didn't attempt to make you avis with this stock. Sorry.

Actually here are two of them.


----------



## Tsunami (Mar 23, 2015)

I was wondering if anybody has some Vagabond stuff laying around?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

please, a quick avatar of this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magician (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2015)

magician, my nugget  


I need to spread for you bruh


----------



## Magician (Mar 23, 2015)

suga said:


> magician, my nugget
> 
> 
> I need to spread for you bruh



y-you're gonna forget.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2015)

have you met me  



*Spoiler*: __ 




I will most definitely forget


remind me in two days if I have not repped you yet


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

Magician said:


> y-you're gonna forget.



>Forgetting

There have been a crap-load of times people have said "will hit 3 times" (or something along the lines of that)  

Just go with the flow


----------



## Shanks (Mar 23, 2015)

Magician said:


> y-you're gonna forget.





suga said:


> have you met me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roƅ said:


> >Forgetting
> 
> There have been a crap-load of times people have said "will hit 3 times" (or something along the lines of that)
> 
> Just go with the flow





the good old days


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

Senior size ava pls.


----------



## Katou (Mar 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava pls.


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

TY Wallachia


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 24, 2015)

I need someone who is extremely smert to turn this 



Into a work of art via avatar


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't even.... 
Is this ok?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Picture on the right 150x200 avi


----------



## Evolution (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't see the picture.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2015)

How's this, buddy?


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

Senior size pls with dotted borders


----------



## Chad (Mar 24, 2015)

How's this?


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

Perfecto thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Picture on the right 150x200 avi





Sorry i didn't post any link


----------



## Veggie (Mar 24, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Sorry i didn't post any link


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank u!


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2015)

starr said:


> edit: these as well
> avy size pls



can someone do these again, they got deleted before i could save


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2015)

+reps :33                        .


----------



## Veggie (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm sorry about that, I thought you had saved them.


----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2015)

Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2015)

Danke


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2015)

avy plz


resize a bit


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Neato 



Edit: Wow, ninja'd with exact same idea


----------



## Veggie (Mar 26, 2015)

starr said:


> avy plz
> 
> 
> resize a bit





Resize?? as in just make the gif a bigger size? or do you want Avatars from those as well.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

@Star

Not sure what you meant with "resize a bit", but here, 











Edit: God dammit Vegetto! Stop


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 26, 2015)

heya.

transparent background + thin black border please, same size as on the image

i'd appreciate if you can also make a second version 150 x 200


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2015)

sorry yeah I meant make 'em smaller


----------



## Veggie (Mar 26, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> heya.
> 
> transparent background + thin black border please, same size as on the image
> 
> i'd appreciate if you can also make a second version 150 x 200


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks.
much appreciated.

/edit: i'm not sure why it isn't transparent on the default skin tho


----------



## Veggie (Mar 26, 2015)

Try saving it on PNG format, and then use the smaller one, which is the 150x200 size.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 26, 2015)

alright, so it has to be exactly 150 x 200 to have a transparent background, makes sense now.
but i feel that the 150 x 200 one seems a little bit stretched.

would it be ok for you to make the same transparent ava but this time to keep only height 200 (i guess the width will be something around 119 but i don't really care unless the height is max)?

again, i'd really appreciate


----------



## Veggie (Mar 26, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> alright, so it has to be exactly 150 x 200 to have a transparent background, makes sense now.
> but i feel that the 150 x 200 one seems a little bit stretched.
> 
> would it be ok for you to make the same transparent ava but this time to keep only height 200 (i guess the width will be something around 119 but i don't really care unless the height is max)?
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Mar 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 
avatar pl0x


----------



## kyochi (Mar 27, 2015)

/  

these too, will rep twice ^^


----------



## Arcana (Mar 27, 2015)

suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Mar 27, 2015)

Arcana, omae.  


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 27, 2015)

that's the one.

thanks buddy!


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you remove white background?

Will rep once it is done.

Thanks.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 27, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Can you remove white background?
> 
> Will rep once it is done.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 27, 2015)

Blake Belladonna avys(150X200)?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 27, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Blake Belladonna avys(150X200)?


 
​


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 27, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Thanks EVO


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 28, 2015)

Can I get a 150x200 avatar of Whitebeard please? Thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 28, 2015)

Issho said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of Whitebeard please? Thank you.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

Issho said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of Whitebeard please? Thank you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 28, 2015)

avi please

175 x 250

include a border or something if you think it looks good

thank you


----------



## Veggie (Mar 28, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> avi please
> 
> 175 x 250
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> avi please
> 
> 175 x 250
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

avatar pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

Here,


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avatar pls


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks you both.


----------



## Magician (Mar 29, 2015)

Someone photoshop Doflamingo's glasses and hair on this, pweaassseee.



Will rep thrice.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

A little sloppy, but eh,


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG PLEASE PLEASE A SET FROM THIS PLS 

DOUBLE REPS FOR BORDERS THANK YOU


----------



## Veggie (Mar 30, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> OMG PLEASE PLEASE A SET FROM THIS PLS
> 
> DOUBLE REPS FOR BORDERS THANK YOU







Sig

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm looking for Shinmen Takezo signatures (Vagabond) if anyone has some.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 31, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Sig
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



YEEEEEEEEEEESSSS


----------



## Cord (Mar 31, 2015)

Can someone make me an avatar out of ?

Would like it in 150x150 and 160x200 sizes with dotted border please. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 31, 2015)

Could I get cropped avis of the 10 Avenger themed Avengers logos? :33 Sorry for the big request!


----------



## Shanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Can someone make me an avatar out of ?
> 
> Would like it in 150x150 and 160x200 sizes with dotted border please. Thank you in advance!



Cordy!


----------



## Shanks (Mar 31, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Could I get cropped avis of the 10 Avenger themed Avengers logos? :33 Sorry for the big request!



Here ya go.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks but I meant like everything surrounding the logo cropped out. Sorry if I wasn't specific enough


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 31, 2015)

Evolution said:


>




thanks, sistren


----------



## Kanki (Apr 1, 2015)

Are there any GoT avi's around?


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2015)

Kanki said:


> Are there any GoT avi's around?



Yea, here bro,


----------



## kyochi (Apr 1, 2015)

ava ?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 1, 2015)

suga said:


> ava ?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Impact (Apr 2, 2015)

Rounded borders pls


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> Rounded borders pls



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Apr 2, 2015)

Based BiNexus 

24'd


----------



## Reyes (Apr 3, 2015)

Can someone get me a good Koro-Sensei ava?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Can someone get me a good Koro-Sensei ava?



 
​


----------



## Reyes (Apr 3, 2015)

Velvet said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 3, 2015)

could someone make me an avy of migi browsing the web? 

please include him using the mouse.


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

Here


----------



## Araragi (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 5, 2015)

150x250 please


and this one too


----------



## Veggie (Apr 5, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> 150x250 please
> 
> 
> and this one too


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ahh, thank you so much!


----------



## Katou (Apr 6, 2015)

Transparent to Sig Size


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm, it's been a while. 



Wallachia said:


> Transparent to Sig Size


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 6, 2015)

150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 6, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi of this pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank u boo!


----------



## Sunako (Apr 6, 2015)

Rosa Diaz avatars from Brooklyn Nine-Nine please?  200x175


----------



## Veggie (Apr 6, 2015)

Sunako said:


> Rosa Diaz avatars from Brooklyn Nine-Nine please?  200x175


----------



## Araragi (Apr 6, 2015)

any 150x200 avys of Emilia Clarke?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 6, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> any 150x200 avys of Emilia Clarke?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 6, 2015)

150x200 DIO avatars?

No guarantees that I wear them, tbh.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar Gifs please


----------



## Araragi (Apr 7, 2015)

cool thanks
24'd


----------



## Magician (Apr 7, 2015)

JoJo said:


> 150x200 DIO avatars?
> 
> No guarantees that I wear them, tbh.


----------



## Atem (Apr 7, 2015)

If anyone could remove the white background, and re-size it for a sig. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> If anyone could remove the white background, and re-size it for a sig. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Atem (Apr 7, 2015)

excellent, would rep but I need to spread first


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

Flow said:


> Kendrick Lamar Gifs please


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it possible to make an Oberyn ava out of this?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

Kanki said:


> Is it possible to make an Oberyn ava out of this?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 7, 2015)

...150x200 and if you can use some effects that will bring out her beauty that would be highly appreciated. Borders...I think a regular thin black border works well or if you guys can do something better I'm all for it.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 7, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ...150x200 and if you can use some effects that will bring out her beauty that would be highly appreciated. Borders...I think a regular thin black border works well or if you guys can do something better I'm all for it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

one more today 



150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Apr 7, 2015)

Reiji 

Stunna


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> one more today
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 7, 2015)

150x200


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 7, 2015)

Trinity said:


> 150x200



t-trin-sama
i hope you like


----------



## Veggie (Apr 7, 2015)

Trinity said:


> 150x200


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 8, 2015)

someone make me a kurapika ava with borders, whichever looks nice and in senior size

thank you


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2015)

Dyna said:


> someone make me a kurapika ava with borders, whichever looks nice and in senior size
> 
> thank you



Dynamie :byakuya


----------



## Badalight (Apr 8, 2015)

Could someone provide me with some Legend of the Galactic Heroes - Reinhard Von Lohengramm stock? I'd like to use it for senior and prize size avy (and sig). Preferably him with short hair, but whatever you can find.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

150x200 pls

can I also get one flipped so she's facing the right


----------



## Veggie (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> can I also get one flipped so she's facing the right





Will try the other in a bit.


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 8, 2015)

could i get a 150x150 avi of this? i tried to make my own and couldn't


----------



## Araragi (Apr 9, 2015)

[sp]


[/sp]

150x200 plz


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 9, 2015)

Zim said:


> could i get a 150x150 avi of this? i tried to make my own and couldn't




Original file size - definitely too big I guess:




File size < 500kb - hope that works, don't know the allowed junior file size:


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 9, 2015)

thank you thank you thank yoooou!!!


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 9, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> [/sp]
> ...


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 9, 2015)

can somebody crop out the black chunks on top and bottom?

plus dotted borders



Using it as sig. Thank you so much


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 9, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> can somebody crop out the black chunks on top and bottom?
> 
> plus dotted borders
> 
> ...



Had to reduce the quality, otherwise it would be above 1MB


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 9, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Had to reduce the quality, otherwise it would be above 1MB


Its perfect! 
Thak you so much


----------



## Araragi (Apr 9, 2015)

Vengeance said:


>



thanks~
will rep when not 24d


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Is it possible to make a senior avatar out of this without a huge dip in quality? If it's too much, let me know.


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

*repped* much obliged


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2015)

avy size pls




reduce filesize if necessary


----------



## Veggie (Apr 9, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2015)

thx


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 pls



 ;


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you again


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

150 x 200 pls


----------



## Katou (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150 x 200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2015)

sizes are too large


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sizes are too large



Here you go, had to cut half of the frames and reduce the quality for the large one though:


----------



## Katou (Apr 10, 2015)

ops ~ forgot about that :
i logged off 

Thanks Venge


----------



## Araragi (Apr 10, 2015)

[sp]

[/sp]
can these be made into 150x200?

if so please do~


----------



## Veggie (Apr 10, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> can these be made into 150x200?
> ...



Some of these are a little smaller, I can stretch them if you want. But some quality might be lost.

actually, here they are.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 10, 2015)

yeh could I also get them stretched if you don't mind?
will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Veggie (Apr 10, 2015)

Done, actually I don't think much quality has been lost.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 10, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> can these be made into 150x200?
> ...






Ninja'd, but well.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 10, 2015)

will rep shinobu-chan as well cuz she da bae


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

could I get that in 150x200 too pls

edit: this as well


----------



## Vish (Apr 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> could I get that in 150x200 too pls
> 
> edit: this as well


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2015)

150x200


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 150x200


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2015)

YAAAAAYYY danke


----------



## Sablés (Apr 11, 2015)

Need 175x250 with black and white borders

Ava



Sig


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2015)

I need some based Guts (Berserk) avas 
175x250 pls


----------



## Veggie (Apr 11, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> I need some based Guts (Berserk) avas
> 175x250 pls


----------



## kyochi (Apr 11, 2015)

ava please


----------



## Veggie (Apr 11, 2015)

suga said:


> ava please


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2015)

Aye Vegetto
Thank you 
Repping when not 24'd


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Need 175x250 with black and white borders
> 
> Ava



Ava link doesn't work fggt


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

Since it requires Rocket-Science to copy/paste the link


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

You're welcome


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry for the quality reduction


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

thanks, Rob


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

can this one be done with higher quality?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can this one be done with higher quality?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2015)

cropped to 150x200 pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 pls


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 12, 2015)

make this gif into an avatar i can use pls

150x200


----------



## Veggie (Apr 12, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> make this gif into an avatar i can use pls
> 
> 150x200


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 12, 2015)

wait actually could you keep it a square please

whatever the maximum square shaped size is


----------



## Veggie (Apr 12, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> wait actually could you keep it a square please
> 
> whatever the maximum square shaped size is


----------



## Katou (Apr 13, 2015)

Avy pls ~ 150x200


----------



## Veggie (Apr 13, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Avy pls ~ 150x200





I imagined you wanted Her to be the focus.


----------



## Katou (Apr 13, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> I imagined you wanted Her to be the focus.



Of course i do


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2015)

Some one resize/cut this please. Into 1920 X 1080. Focus on the center.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (Apr 13, 2015)

150x200


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar gif/avas please.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 13, 2015)

Flow said:


> Kendrick Lamar gif/avas please.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the two on the side. One in the middle does not look like him. Is that J Cole?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 13, 2015)

Flow said:


> Thanks for the two on the side. One in the middle does not look like him. Is that J Cole?



It said Lamar where I found the stock. I don't know myself. Sorry for that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2015)

150x200, thin black borded

will rep


----------



## Katou (Apr 16, 2015)

Meth said:


> 150x200, thin black borded
> 
> will rep


----------



## Ghost (Apr 16, 2015)

Meth said:


> 150x200, thin black borded
> 
> will rep


----------



## Misuzu (Apr 17, 2015)

These two as 150x150 gif ava pls  thx

will rep


----------



## Shanks (Apr 17, 2015)

Misuzu said:


> These two as 150x150 gif ava pls  thx
> 
> will rep



There ya go.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Can i get this with white dotted borders please?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 17, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Araragi (Apr 18, 2015)

[sp]


[/sp]

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Yoona (Apr 18, 2015)

Resize please 
150 x 200


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 18, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Resize please
> 150 x 200




Yooni.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 18, 2015)

Any 150x200 Enoshima Junko avas where she looks crazy/slightly crazy?


----------



## Evolution (Apr 18, 2015)

I have to say that she is quite cute.


Ultear said:


> Any 150x200 Enoshima Junko avas where she looks crazy/slightly crazy?


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 18, 2015)

Evolution said:


> I have to say that she is quite cute.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



doing god's work Evo 

she is indeed cute when she wants to mercilessly kill someone


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 18, 2015)

Proper ava size please


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 18, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Proper ava size please




Like this?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you! Could you make me a 150x200 version as well?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 18, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Thank you! Could you make me a 150x200 version as well?




Sure.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 18, 2015)

You rock, man. Shame I can't rep you again.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 19, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> You rock, man. Shame I can't rep you again.



Repped him on your behalf.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2015)

150x200


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2015)

^


----------



## SLB (Apr 19, 2015)

nah fuck that. i'm stealing this one


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ^



As an art section mod, she's trying to contribute by giving valuable jobs to 3rd world workers to keep this section alive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



or just too lazy to open ps


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> 150x200






Sorry for the quality loss in the last one, had to reduce it, 'cause the file was pretty big. :/ Wasn't sure what a mod's file size limit is, tell me if you can have more.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 19, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank u boo!


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Sorry for the quality loss in the last one, had to reduce it, 'cause the file was pretty big. :/ Wasn't sure what a mod's file size limit is, tell me if you can have more.



not sure if it's better?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ^





Moody said:


> nah fuck that. i'm stealing this one


FUCK YOU MOODY



Electra said:


> As an art section mod, she's trying to contribute by giving valuable jobs to 3rd world workers to keep this section alive.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


>sees general request
>9 avas made without any bitching whatsoever, cropped and ready without having to been asked, taking the same amount of effort
>???

and to think you two would've gotten something out of it  for helping me 

i have no ps right now, else i would do it myself


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2015)

Ren Kouen or Hakuryuu avatars pls?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2015)

starr said:


> Ren Kouen or Hakuryuu avatars pls?


----------



## Magician (Apr 19, 2015)

starr said:


> Ren Kouen or Hakuryuu avatars pls?


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Can I get like 5 larger Android 18 avas?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2015)

You mean 175x250??


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2015)

yeeeeeah, i think.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2015)

Flow said:


> yeeeeeah, i think.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2015)

Magician said:


>



wonderful                .


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks. I really don't understand why all of these are so small.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh, you're using prize size avis while only being able to use senior size. 

I'll resize them in a bit for you.


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright, thanks for that man.


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking for some good Chie stocks from persona 4.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Looking for some good Chie stocks from persona 4.


----------



## Magician (Apr 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Looking for some good Chie stocks from persona 4.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 20, 2015)

Impact said:


> Looking for some good Chie stocks from persona 4.


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks guys,  I took a few from each post 

24'd.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 20, 2015)

150x200 of gengar pls


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 20, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> 150x200 of gengar pls


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

[youtube]hR5HuQK5fYY[/youtube]

Can someone make me a gif signature with the footage starting @ 1:21 and ending @ 1:26?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 20, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> [youtube]hR5HuQK5fYY[/youtube]
> 
> Can someone make me a gif signature with the footage starting @ 1:21 and ending @ 1:26?



this?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup. Just like that. Great job. Thanks, Succubus.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Apr 20, 2015)

had to speed it up i.e. cut frames to get it under the filesize


----------



## Shanks (Apr 20, 2015)

Why not cut every two frames and then reduce the speed of every frames by half?


----------



## Kamina (Apr 21, 2015)

Magician said:


> had to speed it up i.e. cut frames to get it under the filesize



It keeps sending my eyes west.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2015)

Alibaba or Sinbad avys?


----------



## Araragi (Apr 21, 2015)

hikigaya hachiman avys?
preferably gifs for the most part.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2015)

starr said:


> Alibaba or Sinbad avys?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> hikigaya hachiman avys?
> preferably gifs for the most part.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks~ 
will rep when not 24'd

also if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the gifs for these?
I looked on tumblr but there's so little.

edit: the last one isn't 150x200


----------



## EJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Can I get some punpun avatars?


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2015)

I o u


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> thanks~
> will rep when not 24'd
> 
> also if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the gifs for these?
> ...


Just on Tumblr 

Here it is.



starr said:


> I o u



Sure


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (Apr 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 22, 2015)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Succubus (Apr 22, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2015)

avy pls


----------



## Succubus (Apr 22, 2015)

starr said:


> avy pls


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 22, 2015)

starr said:


> avy pls





this okay?


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2015)

Ultear said:


> this okay?



perfect                .


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 22, 2015)

Can someone make me a 150x200 gif avatar from  Rep will be rewarded to any and all who do this for me. :33

Also, try to include the gun in the avatar if you can.


----------



## Rima (Apr 22, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Can someone make me a 150x200 gif avatar from  Rep will be rewarded to any and all who do this for me. :33
> 
> Also, try to include the gun in the avatar if you can.


Is this okay?


----------



## Veggie (Apr 22, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Can someone make me a 150x200 gif avatar from  Rep will be rewarded to any and all who do this for me. :33
> 
> Also, try to include the gun in the avatar if you can.


----------



## Mυgen (Apr 22, 2015)

Mυgen said:


> could someone make a nice set from this?





Mυgen said:


> thanks in advance



a nice sig please an ava would be dope too


----------



## Veggie (Apr 22, 2015)

Mυgen said:


> a nice sig please an ava would be dope too






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 23, 2015)

Rima said:


> Is this okay?




Thanks both of you!  Repped both of you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

150x150 pls


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 pls



had to cut some frames


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (Apr 23, 2015)

centered focused


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Succubus (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

shit, sorry, I meant to say 150x150 please ; my bad


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

actually nvm, this is fine


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2015)

Edit: Vegetto 





u do dis evry tim


----------



## Veggie (Apr 24, 2015)

I sorry Rolo, but ours are a little different anyways


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks;    24'd


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2015)

avy size pls





150x150 4 this one

cut out the part w/ his eyes closed


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2015)

yesssssssssss


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2015)

can I get an avatar comprised of these four images alternating?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get an avatar comprised of these four images alternating?



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2015)

looks even better than I imagined; just, the bottom of Tiana's is a bit cut off. Could I get one fixed, please?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 25, 2015)

Noticed that after I uploaded it. I edited the post to have the fixed version.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 26, 2015)

avieeeee plssssssssss


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally Ro gets one before me 

cause I'm on my phone


----------



## kyochi (Apr 26, 2015)

my nukka rob


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2015)

Ava is legit kawaii


----------



## Magician (Apr 26, 2015)

tfw misses out on suga rep cause watching nardo: the shit


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Apr 26, 2015)

Magician said:


> tfw misses out on suga rep cause watching nardo: the shit



Quick, YM. before Rolo ninja. Stunna is here!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2015)

**


----------



## Magician (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2015)

notcopypastedfromYM

"Edit": Uhhhhhhh


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2015)

Senior sized avatar


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Senior sized avatar


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 28, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Katou (Apr 28, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

Hm...would it be possible to get all of these images in a single avatar, fading into one another?


----------



## Garcher (Apr 28, 2015)

Please resize to avatar


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 28, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Please resize to avatar


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Hm...would it be possible to get all of these images in a single avatar, fading into one another?



is this okay?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

It's perfect.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 28, 2015)

Can someone resize this to 150X200 please


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 28, 2015)

Resize to 480xto whatever height is best.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize this to 150X200 please







Rapidus said:


> Resize to 480xto whatever height is best.





or 


*Spoiler*: __ 



had to cut the height but quality's better


----------



## Iruel (Apr 29, 2015)

Can I have  (the girl) (the guy in green)
and  (guy holding the rod)

over a transparent background? :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

avatar pls.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avatar pls.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks! :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 29, 2015)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 29, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2015)

Killua avatars pls


----------



## Magician (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 29, 2015)

starr said:


> Killua avatars pls


----------



## Shanks (Apr 29, 2015)

Magician said:


> .png[/IMG]



Can I steal this one, Starr & YM? 




repped YM already 

Give me 175x 250


----------



## NW (Apr 29, 2015)

Dexter Morgan avas?


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2015)

Magician said:


>




thanks +reps ~o~


----------



## Revolution (Apr 30, 2015)

Trying to make this my avatar, but it is still.  Any ideas?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 30, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Trying to make this my avatar, but it is still.  Any ideas?



Sarah


----------



## Shanks (Apr 30, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Dexter Morgan avas?


----------



## Impact (Apr 30, 2015)

Senior size pls


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate you


----------



## Impact (Apr 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> I hate you



Thanks

24'd tho


----------



## Tapion (Apr 30, 2015)

In need of a decent tapion ava


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2015)

help 



*Spoiler*: __ 










 

in the first two, if you can't get the two girls in, just get the one with the long hair in, thanks


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2015)

The last two have really large file sizes. 

The second one may be passable, but the third was far too atrocious. Sorry


----------



## Veggie (May 1, 2015)

suga said:


> help
> 
> 
> 
> ...





These are the best I could do, the others are too big and I can't get them to size without making them look bad. Hope these two are good enough.


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2015)

avy size pls




^for the last leave out him tilting his head up

this one is for a sig, crop and a bit smaller


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this okay?







suga said:


> help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zyrax (May 1, 2015)

Can Someone resize this into Ava size please?


----------



## Shinobu (May 1, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Can Someone resize this into Ava size please?


----------



## Zyrax (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Shinobu


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2015)

Succubus said:


> is this okay?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



beautiful


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2015)

thanks guys! 



oh shit 

u did it :vvv


----------



## Viper (May 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, 24'd atm


----------



## Revolution (May 1, 2015)

Can I have a gif of this story as a sig?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Im thinking it can be cut into three images and each image gets a few seconds.


----------



## Oceania (May 1, 2015)

wondering if there is anyone that has any avas with poison from final fight/street figher x tekken. Or avas with other trap characters. 

senior size with rounder borders if you can please. :33


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2015)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## Veggie (May 2, 2015)

Tapion said:


> In need of a decent tapion ava


----------



## Shinobu (May 2, 2015)

Oceania said:


> wondering if there is anyone that has any avas with poison from final fight/street figher x tekken. Or avas with other trap characters.
> 
> senior size with rounder borders if you can please. :33


----------



## Viper (May 2, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Do you mean like this?



Yuh    thanks


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2015)

Can someone resize this for a sig? WARNING: Huge pic


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2015)

Thanks man.


----------



## Shinobu (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Can I have a gif of this story as a sig?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Made it in 4. Hope you like it. Otherwise tell me and I'll give it another try.


----------



## Shinobu (May 2, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Can someone resize this for a sig? WARNING: Huge pic


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## NW (May 2, 2015)

ava please


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

Fusion said:


> ava please


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Fusion said:


> ava please


----------



## NW (May 2, 2015)

thank you both


----------



## ShadoLord (May 3, 2015)

Can someone make a cute set for Androssi Zahard(ToG)


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 3, 2015)

Tori Kelly avis 150x200 pls


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Tori Kelly avis 150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Katou (May 4, 2015)

Avy : 150x200 ( no transparent )

and ~ Siggy sized + Transparent


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2015)

Avy: 150X200



Sig: Sig sized


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Avy: 150X200
> 
> 
> 
> Sig: Sig sized


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2015)

Succubus said:


>



Cheers. 

If it isn't too much problem for future reference, if I get her weapon to put in the sig later, is that too much trouble for you to put it in?


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

Max on sig is 550 x 400 right? If so then I am gonna post my version of resize too in case you wanted it more cropped than resized:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Can I get this senior avatar sized with a thin black border,please?


----------



## Arcuya (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can I get this senior avatar sized with a thin black border,please?


You're really not going to get this into an ava, unless when it zoomes it's only on one eye.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

oh,well sorry about that, how about this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




minus the border


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Succubus said:


>





Thanks Succubus, guess I learned something today.


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

I was wondering does the general request thread only do sets or can you request drawings too?


----------



## Arcuya (May 4, 2015)

Oceania said:


> I was wondering does the general request thread only do sets or can you request drawings too?



I can't see why not tbh
the only issue would be the amount of people who can capably draw and have time to do it since most people who fill requests here are mainly people who just crop, add a few borders and a couple adjusts.
so if it doesn't get done by anyone then that's the problem.


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I can't see why not tbh
> the only issue would be the amount of people who can capably draw and have time to do it since most people who fill requests here are mainly people who just crop, add a few borders and a couple adjusts.
> so if it doesn't get done by anyone then that's the problem.



Hmm I'll have to think about it then before I make a request.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 5, 2015)

150x200 avi


----------



## Kamina (May 5, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi


----------



## Dark (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 5, 2015)

Thank you two!


----------



## Sunako (May 5, 2015)

orange is the new black avatars?


----------



## Veggie (May 5, 2015)

Sunako said:


> orange is the new black avatars?


----------



## Delicious (May 6, 2015)

150 x 200


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2015)

Some boss Ben Carson avys the size on my sig atm plz  : ) ?


----------



## Succubus (May 6, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Some boss Ben Carson avys the size on my sig atm plz  : ) ?






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 















Delicious said:


> 150 x 200



filesize is too big but I'll try my best


----------



## Katou (May 6, 2015)

Avy size please 150x200
Red Thin Border
Round corners


----------



## Succubus (May 6, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Avy size please 150x200
> Red Thin Border
> Round corners


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

[sp] [/sp]

175x250 pls 


[sp][/sp]

also 175x250 but could you slow it down a bit pls?


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp] [/sp]
> 
> 175x250 pls
> 
> ...





dt11
 dt12

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 7, 2015)

150x200 avi


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

Succubus said:


> dt11
> dt12
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



danke 

24'd


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Veggie (May 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

@Stunna


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2015)

Fate/Zero sets? Will rep or credit or both o3o


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (May 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Black Sheep (May 9, 2015)

Mikasa 150X200 avys?


----------



## Succubus (May 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



is this okay!?


----------



## Arcuya (May 9, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Mikasa 150X200 avys?


----------



## Black Sheep (May 9, 2015)

Ultear said:


>



Thanks Tear!


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

can I get my sig shrunk to 450x244 pls


----------



## Succubus (May 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get my sig shrunk to 450x244 pls



there ya go


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

I meant the image that currently is in my sig


----------



## Arcuya (May 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get my sig shrunk to 450x244 pls


----------



## Succubus (May 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I meant the image that currently is in my sig



hahaha oops


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

'preciate it 

btw who dat in your avi


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 9, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Veggie (May 9, 2015)

\

I can't get the guy in the right without cropping half of the one in the middle in half.


----------



## Succubus (May 9, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Evolution (May 9, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Oceania (May 9, 2015)

anyone care to try and ava 

senior size if it can be that size. 

:33


----------



## Succubus (May 9, 2015)

is this oldman from back to the future 2?


----------



## Oceania (May 9, 2015)

Succubus said:


> is this oldman from back to the future 2?



thanks and nahh its Gary Beusy.


----------



## Impact (May 11, 2015)

Senior size ava pls


----------



## Katou (May 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava pls


----------



## Veggie (May 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava pls


----------



## Impact (May 11, 2015)

Thanks 24'd atm.


----------



## Ruse (May 11, 2015)

Saitama 150x200 avys?


----------



## Araragi (May 11, 2015)

175x250 no game no life avys pls

Preferably of Sora/Jibril/Dora but other characters work too.


----------



## Romanticide (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2015)

Can someone take the Miyagi (the one with the glasses) part of this img and turn it into a ava?


----------



## Impact (May 11, 2015)

Senior size pls


----------



## Veggie (May 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls


----------



## Impact (May 11, 2015)

Thanks 24'd

Will rep tomorrow


----------



## Succubus (May 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Can someone take the Miyagi (the one with the glasses) part of this img and turn it into a ava?


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls




Had to reduce the quality a bit.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








250x250


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 12, 2015)

Can I get this rendered please?


----------



## Succubus (May 12, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



250x250?


----------



## Kamina (May 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









150x200 Please.


----------



## Shinobu (May 13, 2015)

Kamina said:


> 150x200 Please.


----------



## Kamina (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much! 

Can you possibly do this one for me as well? 



Thank you!


----------



## Shinobu (May 13, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Can you possibly do this one for me as well?
> 
> ...




Sure, is it okay like this?


----------



## Kamina (May 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Sure, is it okay like this?



That's great! I'd rep you twice if I could


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2015)

trans sig pls
height and width under 500 for both


----------



## Dark (May 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 v2




Will get to the second one now.

Edit: this is the second one, I haven't done trans for years, and the second one wasn't that easy, so if there is something you want me to fix in it, let me know.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zyrax (May 14, 2015)

Can Someone make an ava of this?


----------



## familyparka (May 14, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Can Someone make an ava of this?



Wasn't sure which size did you want


----------



## Zyrax (May 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (May 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Araragi (May 14, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## Veggie (May 14, 2015)

I didn't think cropping the girl on the right alone would look good, but I can do that too if you'd like. Here is this for now.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Araragi (May 15, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> I didn't think cropping the girl on the right alone would look good, but I can do that too if you'd like. Here is this for now.



nope, that's what i wanted~

thanks will rep later


----------



## Arcana (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Evolution (May 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


Had to reduce the quality of the second one a bit.


----------



## EJ (May 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Can I get a set made out of this?


----------



## NW (May 15, 2015)

ava please


----------



## Shinobu (May 15, 2015)

Fusion said:


> ava please




Best choice. 



But sorry, had to reduce the quality a bit to keep it in the file size limit.


----------



## NW (May 15, 2015)

No prob. Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

two avas please


----------



## Shinobu (May 15, 2015)

suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Had to reduce the quality a bit.


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2015)

the quality was already shit  


jk thanks


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 16, 2015)

150 x 200 Gif Avatar request



From 0:22 - 0:24 where the hulk is freaking out.



From 1:20 - 1:21 where the Hulk looks back

Thanks.


----------



## Schnarf (May 16, 2015)

175x250 avatar pls


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Schnarf said:


> 175x250 avatar pls


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

can I get my avatar and signature's corners curved pls?


----------



## Veggie (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get my avatar and signature's corners curved pls?


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get my avatar and signature's corners curved pls?









Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Araragi (May 16, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

175x250 of bulbasaur pls

a transparency version would be cool too


----------



## Veggie (May 16, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 175x250 of bulbasaur pls
> 
> a transparency version would be cool too





It would be wouldn't it 

I'd do it but I don't know how yet, sorry.


----------



## Araragi (May 16, 2015)

thanks though, will rep l8r


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 175x250 of bulbasaur pls
> 
> a transparency version would be cool too




There you go.


----------



## Araragi (May 16, 2015)

danke shinobu-chan 

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## kyochi (May 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

EDIT: four more avatars please


----------



## EJ (May 16, 2015)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





**

plllllz 

I understand if it can't be done though, just wanted to ask one more time.


----------



## Veggie (May 16, 2015)

suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Had to cut some frames to keep the file size limit, and the last two are way too big for me to do right now. So at least here are these two.


----------



## Succubus (May 16, 2015)

suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Can I get these with their corners curved like my current set, please.


----------



## Succubus (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Arya Stark (May 18, 2015)

avatars please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 18, 2015)

make me a set with this picture pls 

150x200 avi

and senior sig


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avatars please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Had to cut some frames in the second one.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 18, 2015)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2015)

what happened to the giveaway thread?


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

curved corners pls


----------



## Rob (May 18, 2015)

Like so?


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

this set too pls


----------



## Succubus (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Ashi (May 18, 2015)

Can anyone here help me resize this 1024KB?


----------



## Romanticide (May 18, 2015)

i cut it back by 4 frames, taking out 9-12


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

curve this set's corners too pls


----------



## Veggie (May 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> curve this set's corners too pls


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

can I get the corners smoother like the ones above on the page


----------



## Veggie (May 19, 2015)

I'm away from my PC now, I'm guessing you want the radius to be bigger. I'll do it as soon as I can tomorrow. If someone doesn't do it before me.

Sorry, I'll make the default radius bigger next time


----------



## Succubus (May 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can I get the corners smoother like the ones above on the page



there ya go


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

'preciate it, hombre


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 19, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> 150 x 200 Gif Avatar request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was this ever done? Sorry if I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 19, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> make me a set with this picture pls
> 
> 150x200 avi
> 
> and senior sig



dont forget


----------



## Sunako (May 19, 2015)

150x200 avatar please please please


----------



## Evolution (May 19, 2015)

Sunako said:


> 150x200 avatar please please please


Had to reduce the quality some.


----------



## Veggie (May 19, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> dont forget





I have no clue about what to do with your sig, if you give me some dimentions I can work with then I'll do it gladly.


----------



## Succubus (May 19, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Was this ever done? Sorry if I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Ftg07 (May 19, 2015)

make a cool set with this please : ) Will rep all who attempt ^^


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 19, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> I have no clue about what to do with your sig, if you give me some dimentions I can work with then I'll do it gladly.



i want the senior size signature pls


----------



## Veggie (May 19, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> i want the senior size signature pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 19, 2015)

thank you 

i have another request: 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Succubus (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 20, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## Evolution (May 20, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> make a cool set with this please : ) Will rep all who attempt ^^


Gave it a try.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> make a cool set with this please : ) Will rep all who attempt ^^



Had a go for you as well 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 20, 2015)

Thanks. I rep'd u.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 20, 2015)

The Flash (TV show) avatar. Senior size please.


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2015)

could I get an avatar or this but also a 250x250 version to use as a profile picture? thanks


----------



## Rob (May 20, 2015)

The File-Size may be too big for the Profile Pics


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (May 20, 2015)

Edit: Ninjaed


----------



## Rob (May 20, 2015)

Tfw Jojo and Chrollo have the same URL's 

Get out Jewjew


----------



## Impact (May 20, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (May 20, 2015)

175x250 avys of Hak from akatsuki no yona

gifs preferably


----------



## NW (May 21, 2015)

Senior resize pls


----------



## Shinobu (May 21, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Senior resize pls




Okay like this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Can this be resized or cropped to avatar size?


----------



## Shinobu (May 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can this be resized or cropped to avatar size?




Like this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2015)

Yes thank you


----------



## NW (May 21, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Okay like this?


Yes.

Repped.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

curved corners pls


----------



## Shinobu (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impact (May 21, 2015)

Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## Rob (May 21, 2015)

>Rounded Borders
>Dotted Borders
>Anything that isn't resizing and cropping as far as Gifs are concerned
>muh income
>


----------



## Vengeance (May 22, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size with dotted borders



Here you go


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go



Noice

But Since am using a dark skin

Can I get borders like this one


----------



## BiNexus (May 22, 2015)

Impact said:


> Noice
> 
> But Since am using a dark skin
> 
> Can I get borders like this one



It's weird; when I open the one he made in PS the dotted borders are there--I think something may have happened while it was getting uploaded. 

Anyway, here you are:


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2015)

Thanks to the both of you, will rep both of you later


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> It's weird; when I open the one he made in PS the dotted borders are there--I think something may have happened while it was getting uploaded.
> 
> Anyway, here you are:



he made the white parts of the dotted border transparent instead of white


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

175x250 pls


also, I hope I'm not asking for too much but could it be transparent as well


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls
> 
> 
> also, I hope I'm not asking for too much but could it be transparent as well




This ok?


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

it's what I want except it seems you made the inside of the note in his hand and the bubble transparent as well 

i'm using the klk skin and the note and bubble appear black


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> it's what I want except it seems you made the inside of the note in his hand and the bubble transparent as well
> 
> i'm using the klk skin and the note and bubble appear black



ok i fixed it. sorry.


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

yay thanks~ 

I'm 24'd right now but I'll get you later

edit: 
oh wait sorry I just realized but could I get one where a portion of his head isn't cut off


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> yay thanks~
> 
> I'm 24'd right now but I'll get you later
> 
> ...



sure i'll pm you it asap.


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

okay thanks, I'll rep when I can


----------



## Larcher (May 23, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## Arcuya (May 23, 2015)

Larcher said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Larcher (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Ultear, repped.

Now which one do I wear?


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2015)

gimme some really good Kaneki avatars pls


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2015)

150x200 curved corners pls



curved corners here too


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2015)

Can I have an avy the size of my current one with this stock pls.


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 curved corners pls
> 
> curved corners here too








Raiden said:


> Can I have an avy the size of my current one with this stock pls.


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2015)

starr said:


> gimme some really good Kaneki avatars pls


 

any of these work


Stunna said:


> 150x200 curved corners pls
> 
> 
> 
> curved corners here too







Raiden said:


> Can I have an avy the size of my current one with this stock pls.


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

175x250 of these two pls


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 of these two pls


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

thanks Joo 

24'd atm


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2015)

Is there anyway to get a set of the Me!Me!Me! girl? Smallish sig and a 150x200 ava.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 25, 2015)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Solace (May 25, 2015)

HQ adore delano gif avatars?


----------



## Veggie (May 26, 2015)

Triss Merigold avars please, pretty effects are appreciated. 

 Will rep of course.


----------



## Vengeance (May 26, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls





Like this?


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2015)

anything Makoto Tachibana or Kageyama Tobio 150x200 avas would be GG


----------



## Veggie (May 26, 2015)

Some one make it 150x200 and a Sig too, no bigger than 480px height and rounded borders. and some effects. Just make it pretty.

Will rep 2x for this.

This too please


----------



## Evolution (May 26, 2015)

Solace said:


> HQ adore delano gif avatars?


 


Vegetto said:


> Triss Merigold avars please, pretty effects are appreciated.
> 
> Will rep of course.


 



Kelsey said:


> anything Makoto Tachibana or Kageyama Tobio 150x200 avas would be GG


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! Repped.


----------



## Evolution (May 26, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Some one make it 150x200 and a Sig too, no bigger than 480px height and rounded borders. and some effects. Just make it pretty.
> 
> Will rep 2x for this.
> 
> This too please



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (May 26, 2015)

Xenovia (Highschool DXD) senior avys?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 26, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Like this?



yeah thank you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2015)

Can I have this as a sig and use the face as an ava pls:


----------



## Veggie (May 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Can I have this as a sig and use the face as an ava pls:


----------



## Lust (May 26, 2015)

150 x 200 Sasuke avatars that no one wants I will happily take~


----------



## Impact (May 28, 2015)

Senior size with rounded borders


----------



## Dark (May 28, 2015)

Avatar or sig?


----------



## Impact (May 28, 2015)

Avatar     .


----------



## Chad (May 28, 2015)

dis good?


----------



## Dark (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Lew (May 29, 2015)

Anyone got any Madoka sets I can have?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2015)

Vegetto said:


>



What happened to the images?


----------



## Arcuya (May 29, 2015)

Lew said:


> Anyone got any Madoka sets I can have?


 




Speedy Jag. said:


> What happened to the images?



I think he deleted them off his imgur account


----------



## Veggie (May 29, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What happened to the images?



I thought you had saved them since you were wearing the avatar 

I'll do it again, or another image if you need it. 

Sorry, I also have sigs disabled most of the time so I couldn't notice you having a broken link.


----------



## Veggie (May 29, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get two resizes (500x281 and 397x224) of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Impact (May 29, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> dis good?



I didn't ask for any effects but it looks good 


The curves on the ava seems off


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2015)

The curves on your booty seem off


----------



## Venom (May 29, 2015)

Big Venom avas?
Anyone?


----------



## Vengeance (May 30, 2015)

Impact said:


> The curves on the ava seems off


----------



## NW (May 30, 2015)

ava please

guy to the right


----------



## Evolution (May 30, 2015)

Fusion said:


> ava please
> 
> guy to the right





Venom said:


> Big Venom avas?
> Anyone?


----------



## Lew (May 30, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I think he deleted them off his imgur account



Thank you. :33


----------



## Solace (May 30, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



thanks a bunch


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2015)

150x200 Mika Hyakuya ava's pls


----------



## Sima (May 31, 2015)

150x200 Gou Matsuoka ava's please and thank you


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 31, 2015)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Shinobu (May 31, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 31, 2015)

thank you sis


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2015)

Sima said:


> 150x200 Gou Matsuoka ava's please and thank you



Gou is awesome


----------



## Sima (Jun 1, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> Gou is awesome



Taking them all, omg. Gou is very awesome, but I am a sucker for both Matsuokas.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 1, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 Mika Hyakuya ava's pls



            .


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 2, 2015)

Eliza Dushku avatars anyone? The more HQ the better.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 2, 2015)

Requesting this be turn into an avatar thanks, will rep.


----------



## NW (Jun 2, 2015)

Eto (Tokyo Ghoul) avas please


----------



## Sima (Jun 2, 2015)

Any way I can get someone to make me a 150 x 200 ava of this gif?


----------



## Veggie (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sima (Jun 2, 2015)

Repped! Thanks


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 3, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Requesting this be turn into an avatar thanks, will rep.



Had to cut some frames:


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 3, 2015)

yo someone quickly remove the HxH logo for me


----------



## zoro (Jun 3, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> yo someone quickly remove the HxH logo for me





Here you go


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 3, 2015)

Got ninja'd by Shiki.


----------



## zoro (Jun 3, 2015)

Okay I tried for real though


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2015)

AVATAR OF THIS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Psychic (Jun 3, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Had to cut some frames:



Thanks love.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 3, 2015)

Sunako said:


> AVATAR OF THIS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE







Sorry for the slight quality reduction to keep it in the file size limit.


----------



## Sima (Jun 5, 2015)

Any Rin Tohsaka avas? 150 x 200


----------



## Jozu (Jun 5, 2015)

150x150 please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2015)

Jozu said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## SLB (Jun 6, 2015)

150x200 

black and white border

get on it, nugget


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

Subbing~~~


----------



## NW (Jun 6, 2015)

Could I have an avvy outta this?



Maybe gray the stock a little?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Jun 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> 150x200
> 
> black and white border
> 
> get on it, nugget


----------



## SLB (Jun 7, 2015)

can you keep the colour the same? 

you can forget the border? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Sauce (Jun 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> can you keep the colour the same?
> 
> you can forget the border?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## NW (Jun 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 8, 2015)

175x250 monogatari avys pls


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 monogatari avys pls


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 8, 2015)

Ryuko Matoi avas. 175x250.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

Trinity said:


> Ryuko Matoi avas. 175x250.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2015)

Misaki Yata 150x200 ava's pls?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> Misaki Yata 150x200 ava's pls?



​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 9, 2015)

Kamina Avatars 150x200 ??


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Kamina Avatars 150x200 ??



​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 9, 2015)

Sauce said:


> ​



Thank you


----------



## Kamina (Jun 9, 2015)

Can some do me a massive favor?

Animate the middle logo to look firey on the inside 



Sort of like this - 

But slower!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 9, 2015)

death parade avatars, please.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 9, 2015)

ay

24'd


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

Santoryu said:


> death parade avatars, please.





​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 9, 2015)

175 x 250 avys with some effects if possible

[sp][/sp]
[sp][/sp]


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175 x 250 avys with some effects if possible
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2015)

150x200 avatar with a black border, please and thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 10, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> 150x200 avatar with a black border, please and thank you.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 10, 2015)

the girl who leapt through time 175x250 avys pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

Josuke said:


> the girl who leapt through time 175x250 avys pls


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2015)

Senior size ava pls with dotted borders


----------



## Lance (Jun 10, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava pls with dotted borders


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks 

24'd atm


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 10, 2015)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks giogio, will rep asap
anyone who can give me one with better quality?


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Was bored so I tried


----------



## Iruel (Jun 11, 2015)

can i have 
 over a transparent background, avie sized?

 over a transparent background?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2015)

Decim from Death Parade 150x200 avas pls


----------



## Veggie (Jun 12, 2015)

kelsey said:


> Decim from Death Parade 150x200 avas pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2015)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Veggie (Jun 12, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2015)

thank you!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2015)

yaas, thank you!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 12, 2015)

175x250 of these gifs pls  [sp]





[/sp]


----------



## Impact (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Senior size avas pls


----------



## Rima (Jun 12, 2015)

Impact said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impact (Jun 12, 2015)

Noice 

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2015)

No problem man.


----------



## Impact (Jun 12, 2015)

.       .


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can someone put the images in my sig as senior sized pls


----------



## Veggie (Jun 13, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 of these gifs pls  [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That third gif for some reason doesn't work when I open it up on PS


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> That third gif for some reason doesn't work when I open it up on PS




There you go.




Nadeko.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Can someone put the images in my sig as senior sized pls




Stretching them into senior size unfortunately means a quality loss.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Stretching them into senior size unfortunately means a quality loss.



I think she meant just making them under a total of 1mb not make avatars out of them


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I think she meant just making them under a total of 1mb not make avatars out of them




Oh, in this case... still means a quality loss though. 




*435 KB*




*523 KB*


----------



## kyochi (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Jun 13, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> That third gif for some reason doesn't work when I open it up on PS





Shinobu said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

24'd


----------



## kyochi (Jun 13, 2015)

thanks rob and gio  



dev, I gotta spread for you bro


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Could someone make me a 150x200 avy with an endless loop of Po's fighting stance, please?

:33


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Could someone make me a 150x200 avy with an endless loop of Po's fighting stance, please?
> 
> :33




Like this?


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Like this?



Yes, almost. Sorry I should have clarified above. I meant to include the zoom in, showing him on the raised platform too. If it's possible?

Thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yes, almost. Sorry I should have clarified above. I meant to include the zoom in, showing him on the raised platform too. If it's possible?
> 
> Thanks




Did I get it right now? Second one is a bit faster than the first one.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Did I get it right now? Second one is a bit faster than the first one.



Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I think she meant just making them under a total of 1mb not make avatars out of them





Shinobu said:


> Oh, in this case... still means a quality loss though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2015)

Can I have something incredibly ridiculous and lulzy. The size of my current avy.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can I have something incredibly ridiculous and lulzy. The size of my current avy.





?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 14, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can I have something incredibly ridiculous and lulzy. The size of my current avy.





I don't even know


----------



## Araragi (Jun 14, 2015)

no regrets 

-snip-

175x250 pls


----------



## Araragi (Jun 14, 2015)

ay thanks

24'd


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2015)

Manga? 














For research purposes of course


----------



## Araragi (Jun 14, 2015)

someone as pure as me wouldn't know 

I got the panel from this post: 

ask H.T.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 14, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Manga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watamote

here's the actual image

edit: rofl that was probably nsfw, I'll send you


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2015)

is it really from watamote?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> is it really from watamote?



Ill send you the source. Never read the manga, looks like fanart but it is that wataote girl definitely.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2015)

150x200 Rin Tohsaka avys pls? Will rep/credit/both


----------



## Veggie (Jun 14, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> 150x200 Rin Tohsaka avys pls? Will rep/credit/both


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 14, 2015)

shinobu oshino or karin ava's?


----------



## familyparka (Jun 14, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> shinobu oshino or karin ava's?



Hope you like them


​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 14, 2015)

familyparka said:


> Hope you like them
> 
> 
> ​


 thanks, i'll take em.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks o3o          .


----------



## Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Senior size ava pls with dotted borders


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 16, 2015)

Impact said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Had to remove frames on the last one, I think I kept it same speed/length I can slow down if need be.


----------



## Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Had to remove frames on the last one, I think I kept it same speed/length I can slow down if need be.



Hmmm can you slow down the last two pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 16, 2015)

Impact said:


> Hmmm can you slow down the last two pls


----------



## Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Danke 24'd

will rep twice


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2015)

Any amazing homura avys?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 16, 2015)

Josuke said:


> Any amazing homura avys?





Thought I had more than one in my folder.


----------



## familyparka (Jun 16, 2015)

Josuke said:


> Any amazing homura avys?



Got excited because I obviously love her







And here's a bonus because why the fuck not
​


----------



## Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

^just a heads up

But I'm sure he wants the avas in 175x250


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Thought I had more than one in my folder.



danke 


familyparka said:


> Got excited because I obviously love her
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Impact said:


> ^just a heads up
> 
> But I'm sure he wants the avas in 175x250



I do but I appreciate the effort, thanks parka


----------



## Yoona (Jun 17, 2015)

Can someone make me an ava focused on ?he black haired chick. 150 x 200 pls.


----------



## Franky (Jun 17, 2015)

Can someone make me an Avatar?

150x200
GIF
Just simple border, or what you think looks good <3


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 17, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Can someone make me an ava focused on ?he black haired chick. 150 x 200 pls.




Yoonie


----------



## Sauce (Jun 17, 2015)

Franky said:


> Can someone make me an Avatar?
> 
> 150x200
> GIF
> Just simple border, or what you think looks good <3


----------



## Franky (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



Much love kind sir


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2015)

Senior size avas pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2015)

of which girl and is it supposed to be a .gif?


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2015)

The girl on the left and no its not a gif


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone an awesome Himura Kenshin avatar in their folder?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

175x150 avy with some kewl effects pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

Josuke said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 175x150 avy with some kewl effects pls



?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2015)

naisu 

24'd


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

width around 400 or a little less, crop the bottom a lil bit too pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

starr said:


> width around 400 or a little less, crop the bottom a lil bit too pls



Like this?


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

I want both of his feet included  
sorry I meant resize entire gif to 400 or under


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

as in like the file size?


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

as in the gif original width size is 500 and I'd like it under that


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

starr said:


> as in the gif original width size is 500 and I'd like it under that



Ah, well this is what 400 (exactly) would look like:



I wouldn't really be able to fit both feet in at something 400 or under.

Here's 500, 480, and 460 though:





I could make it under 400, but I wouldn't be able to capture both feet properly.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

ahhh, I explained that terribly my bad 

those last 3 are great  +reps


----------



## Atem (Jun 19, 2015)

Background removal. Pretty much everything including what he is standing on. Then re-sized to fit as a signature.

A matching avatar would be nice. Though just of his head.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> Background removal. Pretty much everything including what he is standing on. Then re-sized to fit as a signature.
> 
> A matching avatar would be nice. Though just of his head.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 19, 2015)

Could I get some Touka 150X200 avys?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Has anyone an awesome Himura Kenshin avatar in their folder?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Could I get some Touka 150X200 avys?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



Thanks sauce .


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 19, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2015)

and another


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> and another


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey, can I get 2 gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What sizes? Are they avatars or sigs?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What sizes? Are they avatars or sigs?





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Woops, for a sig yeah.



What specific time frame do you want each saperate sig to start from? Starting from the beginning of the video until the times you've mentioned makes the signature way too big.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> How about three different ones at 425x167 each for the, first 0-4s (end before it shows her legs). Then the next one from 4s to 12s (starts when it shows her legs and ends before she goes down for the towel). Last one from 12s-17 (where she's picking up the towel and end before she is on the stairs)? Would that work?



I had to cut around the edges and cut some seconds off. But, here are my best attempts.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 20, 2015)

Xena/Gabby avatars please?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 21, 2015)

anything Makoto Tachibana/Kageyama Tobio/Mika Hyakuya/Decim (150x200 avas)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 21, 2015)

kelsey said:


> anything Makoto Tachibana/Kageyama Tobio/Mika Hyakuya/Decim (150x200 avas)




​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANGEL. Thank you so much


----------



## kyochi (Jun 21, 2015)

can someone make an ava out of  please


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2015)

Quality had be messed with a little


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 21, 2015)

shouldn't be any quality loss in this one


----------



## kyochi (Jun 21, 2015)

ultear, the avatar you have given me looks better than rob's  


but he is faster than u


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2015)

FF7 set please


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 21, 2015)

suga said:


> ultear, the avatar you have given me looks better than rob's
> 
> 
> but he is faster than u



The only reason I did it is because Rob dropped the quality


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2015)

transparency for sig pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> transparency for sig pls


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2015)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Nim (Jun 22, 2015)

Can someone make me avatars out of this please? :3


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2015)

transparency on these plz.




*Spoiler*: _get rid of the background and izuna_


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

Revy said:


> transparency on these plz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2015)

Perf.:33

Will rep you twice as nice.

1 for the avy and 1 for the sig.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 22, 2015)

Nim said:


> Can someone make me avatars out of this please? :3


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

175x250 avy pls
[sp][/sp]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 avy pls
> [sp][/sp]



 ;


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

danke          bby


----------



## Kanki (Jun 23, 2015)

Please could someone make this transparent and also ava size? thanks.



Possibly the same to these two as well:


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2015)

Kanki said:


> Please could someone make this transparent and also ava size? thanks.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome - thanks!


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 23, 2015)

Ryuko Matoi gif avas
Will rep with love


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2015)

Trinity said:


> Ryuko Matoi gif avas
> Will rep with love


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

150x200 with a shot of the head please, and if you could retain the same speed/quality if possible?


----------



## Lance (Jun 23, 2015)

How is this?


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2015)

Lance


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2015)

Could I get these turned into senior size avatars please? and possible with the same colorize as my sig?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sauce (Jun 24, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Could I get these turned into senior size avatars please? and possible with the same colorize as my sig?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Senior size ava pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava pls



That first one is fucking massive.


----------



## Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Danke 

24'd


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking to get the transparency in my sig cleaned up, if possible.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 25, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Looking to get the transparency in my sig cleaned up, if possible.





Due to how gifs work you can't really get it where it's not too rough on the edges. I cleaned it up a bit so it doesn't have the white outline on dark skins. I'll be able to do better if I had the original image instead of an already white matte exported gif.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 25, 2015)

150x220 avi pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 25, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x220 avi pls


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2015)

transparency only pls


----------



## Matariki (Jun 25, 2015)

isn't that your job, starr ;3


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2015)

Requesting transparency


----------



## Sauce (Jun 25, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Requesting transparency


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 25, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



thank you


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2015)

Bannai said:


> isn't that your job, starr ;3



I'm taking a break


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 25, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Due to how gifs work you can't really get it where it's not too rough on the edges. I cleaned it up a bit so it doesn't have the white outline on dark skins. I'll be able to do better if I had the original image instead of an already white matte exported gif.



Thanks, that's fine for now. 

I might vm you the original image later.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2015)

Onepunch Man avatars? (150x200) anything Genos or Saitama thanks


----------



## Sauce (Jun 25, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Thank you



Missed a spot, sorry.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2015)

kelsey said:


> Onepunch Man avatars? (150x200) anything Genos or Saitama thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2015)

sankyuu


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Missed a spot, sorry.


Thanks again, I'll be back to rep again.


----------



## Balchenor (Jun 27, 2015)

width: 120 pixels, height: 120 pixels, max file size: 48.83 KiB
Can I get an avatar of Black Panther (from Marvel. hes a comic book character)

if u cant make it 120 x 120 just make sure its below that


----------



## Sauce (Jun 27, 2015)

Balchenor said:


> width: 120 pixels, height: 120 pixels, max file size: 48.83 KiB
> Can I get an avatar of Black Panther (from Marvel. hes a comic book character)
> 
> if u cant make it 120 x 120 just make sure its below that


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 27, 2015)

Balchenor said:


> width: 120 pixels, height: 120 pixels, max file size: 48.83 KiB
> Can I get an avatar of Black Panther (from Marvel. hes a comic book character)
> 
> if u cant make it 120 x 120 just make sure its below that


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone got Charmander avis?

Or any kawaii Charmander stock in general?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 27, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Anyone got Charmander avis?
> 
> Or any kawaii Charmander stock in general?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Here are some kawaii Charmander stocks


----------



## kyochi (Jun 27, 2015)

avatar pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

suga said:


> avatar pls


----------



## kyochi (Jun 27, 2015)

ma nugget


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2015)

avy size


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2015)

excellent 8)


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2015)

Orphan black girl clones please?


----------



## EJ (Jun 28, 2015)

Liu Kang set please?

Mileena set please?

Could be either of the two.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

sum1 trans dis plz.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

Revy said:


> sum1 trans dis plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

thnks       .


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 29, 2015)

175x250, cut the frames if needed


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 29, 2015)

Trinity said:


> 175x250, cut the frames if needed


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

sum1 trans dis plz.


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 29, 2015)

Revy said:


> sum1 trans dis plz.



Not sure if good enough, rarely doing trans:


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

tiz gewd enuff.

thnks.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Requesting resize and black borders for the following:

Senior size ava 



Senior size sig



Will rep and cred :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to edit her face on to the run woman that was about to fall.



will cred and rep thanks


----------



## Sauce (Jun 29, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Requesting resize and black borders for the following:
> 
> Senior size ava
> 
> ...



Any changes, let me know.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 29, 2015)

No changes needed :33

Ty ty


----------



## Kamina (Jun 29, 2015)

Need this re sizing to 175x100 please, will rep.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 29, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Need this re sizing to 175x100 please, will rep.




p sure you meant 175x250. Tell me if not.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2015)

avy size pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 29, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> p sure you meant 175x250. Tell me if not.


I think he does mean 175x100, I believe he wants it as a custom UT 


starr said:


> avy size pls


----------



## Veggie (Jun 29, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Need this re sizing to 175x100 please, will rep.





like this?


----------



## Kamina (Jun 29, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> like this?



That's perfect thank you  and thank you Shinobu I'll use that in the future


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 29, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I think he does mean 175x100, I believe he wants it as a custom UT





Kamina said:


> That's perfect thank you  and thank you Shinobu I'll use that in the future




Oooh, welp sorry.  Wasn't aware of the sizes for a CUT, good to know, thanks.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2015)

Could someone make a trans avy , please?  :byakuya


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

Rinoa said:


> Could someone make a trans avy , please?  :byakuya


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you so so much <3 reps


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2015)

Dotted borders on these gifs plz , ,


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2015)

Ultear said:


>



thank you


----------



## Iruel (Jul 3, 2015)

Iruel said:


> can i have
> over a transparent background, avie sized?
> 
> over a transparent background, Sig sized?



rerequesting


----------



## Araragi (Jul 4, 2015)

is there a way someone can make my current profile pic into whatever the max size for senior members is?

I made the gif back in 2012/13 and don't have the stocks or the gif but if someone can do it without reducing the quality double reps 

that or make me some amazing JJBA(Rohan)/Magi(Aladdin) profile pics at max size pls


----------



## Sauce (Jul 4, 2015)

Iruel said:


> rerequesting



How trans do you want it because if you want just the character there's going to be a piece missing from his forearm because of the number 6.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2015)

Funny Donald Trumps avys the size of my current one?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Funny Donald Trumps avys the size of my current one?


I made one for myself few days ago, but due to my namechange I'm not gonna use it, so if you like it take it


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Thanks in advance


----------



## Iruel (Jul 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How trans do you want it because if you want just the character there's going to be a piece missing from his forearm because of the number 6.



would you be able to fill it in with pink?
if not id be okay with the title and number too


----------



## Sauce (Jul 4, 2015)

Iruel said:


> rerequesting






Edit: Please use this one. I got rid of the space at the top.


----------



## Balchenor (Jul 5, 2015)

Yū Otosaka from Charolette (anime) avatars
in 120 x 120 pixels max size for animated: size: 48.83 KiB


----------



## Kamina (Jul 6, 2015)

3:23 to 3:27 (When his eyes go black)

150x200 Avatar please


----------



## Araragi (Jul 6, 2015)

hinata x naruto avys purisu 

175x250


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

Kanbaru suruga 175x250 gifs anyone?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Josuke said:


> hinata x naruto avys purisu
> 
> 175x250





These stock are surprisingly scarce.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Kanbaru suruga 175x250 gifs anyone?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> These stock are surprisingly scarce.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Kanbaru suruga 175x250 gifs anyone?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

holy shit, thank you both


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Lain stock or avis purisu.


----------



## Panther (Jul 7, 2015)

Could someone make me a set from this 

I would like the avatar 150:200 from the chest and abowe, and another closer up from the collar and up. From each ava i would like one with dotted borders like my current ava and one without borders.

As for the signature i would like it to remain the same size as in the image if its allowed from the forum but transparent. But if the size isn't allowed, it's ok for me if it's just under the limit but without changing the thickness or thinness from the picture.

Will rep and cred!


----------



## Sauce (Jul 7, 2015)

Requesting Shinichi 175 x 250 gif avas, please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

Can someone make it look like she's spinning in a full circle?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Requesting Shinichi 175 x 250 gif avas, please.




Shinichi from what anime?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 7, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Shinichi from what anime?



From Parasyte


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Can someone make it look like she's spinning in a full circle?


There's probably no feasible way to do this how you want without literally animating the other rotation 

the best I could do is if it becomes reversed after the first half spin 


Shinobu said:


> Shinichi from what anime?



parasyte I'd assume


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> There's probably no feasible way to do this how you want without literally animating the other rotation
> 
> the best I could do is if it becomes reversed after the first half spin



Yeah that's what I figured someone would do, do you think it'd look like she was spinning in a circle?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Yeah that's what I figured someone would do, do you think it'd look like she was spinning in a circle?



Honestly, not really, I can give it a go though


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Honestly, not really, I can give it a go though



Nah fuck it, prolly gunna look better in mah head anyway and then end up being a waste of your time.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Arcana said:


> From Parasyte




Ty


----------



## Sauce (Jul 7, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Ty




Thanks man.


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2015)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Trance said:


> 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2015)

Second is best. Thnx.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

150x200 Pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> 150x200 Pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Panther said:


> Could someone make me a set from this
> 
> I would like the avatar 150:200 from the chest and abowe, and another closer up from the collar and up. From each ava i would like one with dotted borders like my current ava and one without borders.
> 
> ...




Hope I got your request right, otherwise tell me.





Allowed sig height is 500px :


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

Can someone make a loop of the part where he's standing

preferably something that looks seamless, if it's not possible just lmk


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can I get this as an avi please maybe with some effects to make it looks nice


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi please maybe with some effects to make it looks nice


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2015)

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 8, 2015)

Trance said:


> 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 8, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Can someone make a loop of the part where he's standing
> 
> preferably something that looks seamless, if it's not possible just lmk



because of the zoom in and the little amount of frames, it's impossible to make it seamless


best you can get with that source I'm afraid bud


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 8, 2015)

^ Yeah, that's what I got too 'cause the scene has only 5 frames. Looks like you doubled it too. 

Didn't post it 'cause I thought it looks like a bird flutter with his wings.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> because of the zoom in and the little amount of frames, it's impossible to make it seamless
> 
> 
> best you can get with that source I'm afraid bud





Shinobu said:


> ^ Yeah, that's what I got too 'cause the scene has only 5 frames. Looks like you doubled it too.
> 
> Didn't post it 'cause I thought it looks like a bird flutter with his wings.



Damn, thanks anyway guys.


----------



## Panther (Jul 8, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Hope I got your request right, otherwise tell me.


 Looks nice so far man!

I would like just for the 2nd avi to have her top knot included, if its no problem for you?

As for the signature if it's possible to be a bit smoother along the legs and sword if possible.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2015)

avy sizes pls


*^Kaneki crying only*


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 8, 2015)

starr said:


> avy sizes pls
> 
> 
> *^Kaneki crying only*


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 8, 2015)

Panther said:


> Looks nice so far man!
> 
> I would like just for the 2nd avi to have her top knot included, if its no problem for you?
> 
> As for the signature if it's possible to be a bit smoother along the legs and sword if possible.




For the avy, did you mean like that?




Working on the sig tho, I'll see what I can do. I admit it could be more smooth, didn't see that 'cause it's not so bad on the dark skin.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



excellent!

for kaneki can you leave out when his tears begin to fall?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 8, 2015)

starr said:


> excellent!
> 
> for kaneki can you leave out when his tears begin to fall?




Like this?


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2015)

perfect


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks. Gotta spread, doe.


----------



## Panther (Jul 8, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> For the avy, did you mean like that?



Actually the opposite, so that her top knot is visible similar like here  but without the close up.

Would be thankful if i had one with dotted borders and one without.

Sorry to bother you again about this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2015)

Can I get boss Bernie Sanders avy the size of my current one?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can I get boss Bernie Sanders avy the size of my current one?


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunglass-Zoro avatars please


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

avy size
only the part where she's wearing the glasses pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size
> only the part where she's wearing the glasses pls


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

jessssssss


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 13, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Can I get a 150x150 and 150x200 avatar of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




That's a pretty big gif, so I had to reduce the quality to keep it under the size limit. Sorry.


----------



## Savage (Jul 13, 2015)

Can someone add a dotted border to the ava i have now and tran this pic for a sig. (posted the ava in spoiler just in case idk)


----------



## kyochi (Jul 13, 2015)

please 

150x200 please:


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

suga said:


> please
> 
> 150x200 please:


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 14, 2015)

Panther said:


> Actually the opposite, so that her top knot is visible similar like here  but without the close up.
> 
> Would be thankful if i had one with dotted borders and one without.
> 
> Sorry to bother you again about this.




Sorry for the delay man, got some trouble here. 

Tried to make the transparent more smooth. Best I can do atm.  However I'd recommend you to maybe request the transparent in Giorno's store, he's pretty good in making this: 




Hope I got at least the ava finally right.


----------



## Panther (Jul 14, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Sorry for the delay man, got some trouble here.


 No problem man.



> Tried to make the transparent more smooth. Best I can do atm.  However I'd recommend you to maybe request the transparent in Giorno's store, he's pretty good in making this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. The new avas looks awesome, as for the sig thanks for trying i appreciate it!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 14, 2015)

avatar pls.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 14, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> avatar pls.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 15, 2015)

Any 175x250 Hajime Ichinose gif avas? :33 (in or out of her battle outfit don't mind)


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 15, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Any 175x250 Hajime Ichinose gif avas? :33 (in or out of her battle outfit don't mind)


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 15, 2015)

Shinobu said:


>



based shinobu  will rep when I'm not 24'd in an hour or so


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Can this be cropped and resized for an senior avatar, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can this be cropped and resized for an senior avatar, please?





had to cut some frames


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

much obliged


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2015)

I need someone to put a dotted hot pink(the color of the hearts in my avy if possible) border around this.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 16, 2015)

Revy said:


> I need someone to put a dotted hot pink(the color of the hearts in my avy if possible) border around this.


didn't know if you wanted an avy or jsut border on the image, here's both revy

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2015)

Actually I just wanted a border around the image but thanks for the avy as well.:3

Will rep you again when I can.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2015)

Gangsta 150x200 avatars of Nico or Worick?
gif avas would be cool


----------



## Veggie (Jul 17, 2015)

kelsey said:


> Gangsta 150x200 avatars of Nico or Worick?
> gif avas would be cool


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2015)

175 x 250 Vegeta or Goku Dragonball Super avatars please. Anything from EP 1 - 3. But, not from the openings/endings please.


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2015)

I need two renders and I'm too lazy to make them myself lol




Will rep twice


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2015)

Synn said:


> I need two renders and I'm too lazy to make them myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



Thanks! Will rep both twice


----------



## Balchenor (Jul 21, 2015)

Hitman reborn avatars, max size is 120 x 120 pixels


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Senior sized. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Senior sized. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks a bunch mate, will rep you as soon as I spread some


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 175 x 250 Vegeta or Goku Dragonball Super avatars please. Anything from EP 1 - 3. But, not from the openings/endings please.




What I found.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> What I found.



Thank you! :MGNT


----------



## Araragi (Jul 22, 2015)

senior size profile pic pls

and 175x250pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> senior size profile pic pls
> 
> and 175x250pls







Uhm... what's the size for senior pofile pics?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks~

idk exact dimensions but they're this big 

i think?
or is that only gold membership size

edit: im gonna find out gimme a sec


----------



## Araragi (Jul 22, 2015)

It's 200x200


----------



## Veggie (Jul 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> It's 200x200


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> It's 200x200







Okay, ninja'd.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks guys

will hit when not 24'd


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Balchenor said:


> Hitman reborn avatars, max size is 120 x 120 pixels




Not familiar with the series, so I hope, I got it right.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 22, 2015)

Could someone make a trans avy please?
Thank you.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

Rinoa said:


> Could someone make a trans avy please?
> Thank you.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you so much GIORNO. Looks beautiful <3 +reps


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2015)

_tch_         .





24'd boi


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 23, 2015)

Worick (Gangsta) avatars please.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 25, 2015)

175x250 Caster from fate extra (Tanamo) avatars

will double reps for the trouble


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> 175x250 Caster from fate extra (Tanamo) avatars
> 
> will double reps for the trouble



I couldn't find many stocks atm so i made these, sorry if they're ugyly.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 25, 2015)

any avatar of Ragnar form Viking. Thanksssss

preferably same size as my current ava


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 25, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> I couldn't find many stocks atm so i made these, sorry if they're ugyly.



Thank you!

repping as soon as I'm not 24'd


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> any avatar of Ragnar form Viking. Thanksssss
> 
> preferably same size as my current ava


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 27, 2015)

can anyone make these transparent?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2015)

Senior size ava with thin black and dotted borders?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2015)

Space Jam said:


> can anyone make these transparent?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



   the last one looked ugly so i only did these two.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 27, 2015)

please and thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

suga said:


> please and thank you





sorry, had to cut some frames


----------



## kyochi (Jul 27, 2015)

and they still look perf  thanks gio 


gotta spread tho because ur the only one I rep these days


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad you like them, I felt bad I had to cut so many frames 'cause of how high quality the .gif was. 

It's okay.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2015)

avy 

w/o him flinching pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2015)

starr said:


> avy
> 
> w/o him flinching pls


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2015)

purrfect


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Senior size ava with thin black and dotted borders?



Here you go


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks 24'd


----------



## Null (Jul 28, 2015)

Can someone make this a senior avatar for me?


----------



## kyochi (Jul 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _look at this pretty prINCESS_ 








 

i want two avatars please


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 29, 2015)

suga said:


> *Spoiler*: _look at this pretty prINCESS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 29, 2015)

Null said:


> Can someone make this a senior avatar for me?




Had to crop a shit ton of frames.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 29, 2015)

[sp] 
[/sp]

175x250 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2015)

Josuke said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]
> 
> 175x250 pls


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Had to crop a shit ton of frames.



Can you make the gif end when he does the gun gesture?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 29, 2015)

Null said:


> Can you make the gif end when he does the gun gesture?




Like this?


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Like this?



Yeah that's perfect, thanks


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2015)

Could someone transparency this for me?



Will rep, then I'll be doing other stuff to it so please just transparency thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2015)

avy pls


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 30, 2015)

starr said:


> avy pls


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2015)

Franky said:


> Could someone transparency this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep, then I'll be doing other stuff to it so please just transparency thank you.


----------



## Franky (Jul 31, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## trance (Jul 31, 2015)

150 x 200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2015)

Trance said:


> 150 x 200 pls


----------



## Table (Jul 31, 2015)

Could someone resize and enhance this?




Thaaaanks.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2015)

gimme dat riri ava fam


----------



## Rob (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2015)

suga said:


> gimme dat riri ava fam





Removed that last frame with the finger for you too.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2015)

rob and gio forever at war  thank you both


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Can this be made into a 150x200 avatar?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can this be made into a 150x200 avatar?



yup :33


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2015)

Table said:


> Could someone resize and enhance this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No one?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 1, 2015)

Someone add white borders to my ava so it looks like the borders on this, please.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 1, 2015)

Table said:


> No one?



What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 1, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Someone add white borders to my ava so it looks like the borders on this, please.


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> What do you mean exactly?



Oh, I just want it as an avatar.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 1, 2015)

Table said:


> Oh, I just want it as an avatar.


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2015)

Yay thanks :33


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 1, 2015)

Margot Robbie as Harley ava pls. same size as my current.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 1, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls


----------



## Araragi (Aug 1, 2015)

24'd             .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 1, 2015)

You got repped, mate.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Requesting a resize to senior ava (border is untouched if possible)



And this one to get the same borders as the ava



Will rep and cred


----------



## Araragi (Aug 2, 2015)

[sp][/sp]



175x250 pls

for the first one also pls put in text "Dis Diq." and try to only include her

pls and thnx


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 3, 2015)

Need an ava with some cool colors but still not too different. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Josuke said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 3, 2015)

ayyy 


24'd


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 3, 2015)

any 175x250 gif avatars of sakura ichiko from binbougami ga?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> any 175x250 gif avatars of sakura ichiko from binbougami ga?



She has so few gifs. 



My personal favs:


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> She has so few gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favs:



 

didn't see this bud
yeah, the show is quite unknown but it's so funny 

thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

175 x 250 Deku (Boku no Hero Academia) avis pls.


----------



## Franky (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2015)

150x200 avas either:

Makoto Tachibana
Nicolas Brown (Gangsta)

pls


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

150x200 with the most aesthetic aspect ratio of the symbol/animation, please.

And the same in 100x100 format, if it's possible.

Thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2015)

kelsey said:


> 150x200 avas either:
> 
> Makoto Tachibana
> Nicolas Brown (Gangsta)
> ...


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Kelsey (Aug 6, 2015)

Romanticide said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> 150x200 with the most aesthetic aspect ratio of the symbol/animation, please.
> 
> And the same in 100x100 format, if it's possible.
> 
> Thank you




Pretty big file, had to crop a lot of frames. How's that? 



And what's the file size limit for the 100x100 version?


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you my saviour. I'll rep you when I spread


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2015)

avy


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

starr said:


> avy


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

Shirayuki gif avis pls.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

150 x 200 SSGSS Vegeta avas with white borders like my current ava please.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2015)

Can I get a boss JFK avy? Size of my current one?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can I get a boss JFK avy? Size of my current one?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2015)

OWAWAWOWYWOWOW


----------



## Kid (Aug 9, 2015)

roronoa zoro avy's


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2015)

can someone make a 175x250 avatar out of ? mucho thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2015)

Mist Puppet said:


> can someone make a 175x250 avatar out of ? mucho thanks


----------



## Atlas (Aug 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wr2WZ_BfsII[/YOUTUBE]

Can some one make me a gif for an avatar of Rick from 0:04-0:08? Senior size.


----------



## Katou (Aug 11, 2015)

150x200 Gif avy please ~ 

[] 

with this one. . Make this one slower 
[]


----------



## Veggie (Aug 11, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> 150x200 Gif avy please ~
> 
> []
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can I get this as an avi please? 
If it's also not too much trouble can one version be rotated and another one not rotated? Also throw in some effects if possible  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as an avi please?
> If it's also not too much trouble can one version be rotated and another one not rotated? Also throw in some effects if possible
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



something like this?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I have some boss TTGL avys the size of my current one? Time for a throwback.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

Kid said:


> roronoa zoro avy's







Atlas said:


> [YOUTUBE]wr2WZ_BfsII[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Can some one make me a gif for an avatar of Rick from 0:04-0:08? Senior size.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Can I have some boss TTGL avys the size of my current one? Time for a throwback.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2015)

avy size


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

starr said:


> avy size


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2015)

thx love                     .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I get an avi of Goku from the Dragon Ball Super opening? 1:01-1:09


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









175x250 plz with some effects for the first one if possible


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

Josuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had to cut frames 'cause kek dat size


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> had to cut frames 'cause kek dat size



my new waifu athena

danke


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 14, 2015)

avi's of queen, please

175x250, 150x200 and 100x120

thanks


----------



## Evolution (Aug 14, 2015)

And who is supposed to be the 'queen' in that image?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2015)

Can someone put a dotted border over my current avy?Might wear it or not. Will rep for sure tho.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 15, 2015)

Revy said:


> Can someone put a dotted border over my current avy?Might wear it or not. Will rep for sure tho.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2015)

looks gr8 m8.

*reps* *wears*


----------



## Veggie (Aug 15, 2015)

Revy said:


> Can someone put a dotted border over my current avy?Might wear it or not. Will rep for sure tho.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> avi's of queen, please
> 
> 175x250, 150x200 and 100x120
> 
> thanks





Evolution said:


> And who is supposed to be the 'queen' in that image?



I don't understand; who else but Tsunade stands on the broken bodies of everyone's bargin bin faves, making them look so basic?


----------



## Ruse (Aug 15, 2015)

Any J Cole avys?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> I don't understand; who else but Tsunade stands on the broken bodies of everyone's bargin bin faves, making them look so basic?



 This ok for now?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 15, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Any J Cole avys?



Order up. Some Swag King Cole avas.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 15, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> This ok for now?



can it not be cropped? the framing in the original pic is already good


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2015)

_

175 x 250, lined border with a margin between the image and the border, image centered on the humanoid figure

pls n thnx _


----------



## Ruse (Aug 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Order up. Some Swag King Cole avas.



Thanks


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 15, 2015)

Can Someone Make me theses Avatars in the Senior Member Size 150px ? 200px Please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> can it not be cropped? the framing in the original pic is already good



This better?


----------



## Veggie (Aug 15, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Can Someone Make me theses Avatars in the Senior Member Size 150px ? 200px Please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> 175 x 250, lined border with a margin between the image and the border, image centered on the humanoid figure
> 
> pls n thnx _



Did my best.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> This better?



too gray tbh; I prefer the contrast between the hard white and black colors tbh


----------



## trance (Aug 17, 2015)

150 x 200 plox?


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> avi's of queen, please
> 
> 175x250, 150x200 and 100x120
> 
> thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 17, 2015)

trance said:


> 150 x 200 plox?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

175 x 250 Deku avis from Boku no Hero pls


----------



## Reznor (Aug 17, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

